# مكتبة البلاستيك والمواد البلاستيكية والبوليمرات - وأرجو التثبيت



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام 
أعضاء المنتدى المبارك
يقسم العلماء العصور، إلى العصر الحجرى والعصر الحديدي،..... ، وإننا نعيش في هذا العصر - عصر البوليمر والبلاستيك، وحتى نلحق بالركب فلا بد من متابعة كل جديد في هذا المجال وفي كل مناحي الحياة والزيادة عليه بالإضافة والإبداع.
و تسهيلاً للأخوة الباحثين والعاملين والمهتمين بهذا المجال، في هذا القسم من المنتدى سأحاول بمشيئة الله تعالى تجميع الكتب الخاصة بالبوليمر والبلاستيك وطرق التحضير، والتحاليل، والتصنيع والتشكيل والخواص والتي وردت في مكتبة المنتدى أو في صفحات الانترنت الأخرى، وأتمنى من جميع الأخوة الأعضاء أصحاب الاهتمامات بهذه المجالات المشاركه كل بما عنده، وأدعو المولى سبحانه أن يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وأن ينفع به الجميع.
أخوكم: أبو أحمد


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (8 مايو 2006)

*كتب البلمرة وأسسها*

1- أسس البلمراة. Principles of Polymerization
http://rapidshare.de/files/8869339/Principles_of_Polymerization_4th_Ed_by_ODIAN_2004Wiley.pdf.html
أو
http://download.kebook.com/uploadfile/2006/4/30/1130855636.zip

2- أسس البلمرة التناسقية. Principles of Coordination Polymerization

http://www.uploading.com/?get=C0JK8S9
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16177745/Principles_of_coordination_polymerization.pdf.html

3- أسس بلمرة الشقوق الحرة Handbook of Radical Polymerization

http://rapidshare.de/files/12016960/HORP.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16851925/KMatyjaszewski.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17097716/HRP.ra
Password: tFHRP.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17244252...k_Of_Radical_Polymerization_KINGDWARF.zip.htm

4-  طرق تخليقية في بلمرة النمو التدريجي - البلمرة التكاثفية: Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/14097456/SMISP.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/10002518/SYMISGP.rar.html

Password: polyto05
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/17395517/MERogers.rar.html

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (8 مايو 2006)

*كتب في البوليمرات الوظيفية Functional Polymers*

1- البوليمرات التكاثفية الوظيفية Functional Condensation Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/18297230/FCP.rar

pass: tFFCP.rar

2- البوليمرات الفعاله - الأسس والتطبيقات - دليل مختصر للبوليمرات الصناعيه
Reactive Polymers Fundamentals and Applications: A Concise Guide to Industrial Polymers (Pdl Handbook)

http://rapidshare.de/files/17405524/RPFA.rar

pass: tFRPFA.ra

3- البوليمرات الصناعيةالمحتوية على معدن: Synthetic Metal Containing Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/12533231/SMCP.pdf.html

4- البوليمرات التي تذوب في الماء - خواص المحلول والتطبيقاتة: Water-Soluble Polymers Solution Properties and Applications

http://rapidshare.de/files/14652145...cations_-_Ed._Amjad_Z.__Kluwer_2002_.rar.html

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/14738360...Applications_-_Ed._Amjad_Z.__Kluwer_2002_.rar

5- البوليمرات الصناعية للتطبيقات البيولوجية والطبية: Synthetic Polymers for Biotechnology and Medicine

http://rapidshare.de/files/15502983/SPBM.pdf

6- البوليمرات التي تتحلل بيولوجيا: Handbook of Biodegradable Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/13464991/HBP.rar.html

pass: tF
أو
http://download.mars.come2store.com/rszyma/HBP.rar

pass: tF

7- البوليمرات شبه الموصلة للكهرباء: Semiconducting Polymers: Chemistry, Physics, and Engineering

http://rapidshare.de/files/10258644/E333940.djvu

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/15915641/E333940.djvu

8- البوليمرات الموصلة للكهرباء : Handbook of Conducting Polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/14380621/Handbook_of_Conducting_Polymers.djvu


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (8 مايو 2006)

تحياتى متشكرين جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (10 مايو 2006)

*تحاليل البوليمرات واختبارات البلاسيتك*

مجموعة كتب في تحاليل البوليمرات واختبارات اليلاستيك 
1- توصيف البوليمرات: تقنيات معملية وتحاليل Polymer Characterization : Laboratory Techniques and Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/6248336/...ry_Techniques_and_Analysis_by_BOREE_.zip.html

نسخة من الكتاب مجموعة في ملف واحد ومنقحة
The version in 1 pdf file (combined files-chapters and corrected numeration of pages for easier using of Table of contents and Index)

http://rapidshare.de/files/8546291/JHAEEADJCD.rar.html

pass: tF

2- مرجع اليد في اختبارات البوليمرات: الطرق الفيزيائية ( هندسة البلاستيك) Handbook of Polymer Testing: Physical Methods (Plastics Engineering , Vol 50)

http://www.uploading.com/?get=UNNROTZF

3- تحاليل طيف الكتلة للبوليمرات: Mass Spectrometry of Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/19697789/Mass_Spectrometry_of_Polymers.rar.html

4- التحليل الحراري : الأسس والتطبيقات في علم البوليمرات: Thermal Analysis : Fundamentals and Applications to Polymer Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/13306566/TAFAPS.rar.html
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/16297723...plicationstoPolymerScience_KINGDWARF.zip.html
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/17529407..._and_Applications_to_Polymer_Science.rar.html

PASSWORD: 5n7p3r

5- مقدمة في التحليل الحراري: التقنيات والتطبيقات: Introduction to Thermal Analysis : Techniques and Applications (Hot Topics in Thermal Analysis and Calorimetry)

http://rapidshare.de/files/4345704/introduction_of_thermal_analysis.pdf.html

لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## أبو عزام (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أشكرك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع ، ولا شك أن العصر القادم هو عصر البوليمرات والتي صارت بدائل لكثير من المواد المسخدمه في كل المجالات ، فأينما تلتفت اليوم في بيتك .. في مكتبك .. في سيارتك ستجد أشياء كثيرة مصنوعة من البوليمرات ( أو ما نسميه بالبلاستيك ) .

أشكرك مرة أخرى أخي الكريم ، ولكني في الحقيقة لا أؤيد طرح موضوعات كثيرة في موضوع واحد فلو أنك تكلمت عن كل موضوع من المواضيع التي ذكرت في موضوع مستقل بحيث يقبل النقاش والتوسع في نفس الموضوع لكان ذلك أفضل . 

لكن بالتأكيد أن هذه المكتبة الغنية هي مرجع ممتاز للبالحثين في هذا المجال.

تحياتي لك وسأضيف لاحقا ما لدي عن البوليمر


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (13 مايو 2006)

*مشكور أخي الكريم أبو عزام على التثبيت وعلى هذه الإطلالة الرائعة*

مشكور أخي الكريم أبو عزام على التثبيت وعلى هذه الإطلالة الرائعة، وكما ذكرتم يمكن إفراد كل موضوع بحلقة للنقاش، ولكنى أردت أن أجمع هنا روابط التحميل للكتب لتسهيل الأمر على الباحثين والدارسين وكل من يهتم بالموضوع، ونحن في انتظار اضافاتكم القيمه.
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (13 مايو 2006)

*تابع كتب في تحاليل البوليمرات واختبارات اليلاستيك*

تحاليل الرنين النووي المغناطيسي الطيفي - للبوليمرات وإضافات البوليمر: NMR Spectra of Polymers and Polymer Additives
الجزء الأول
http://rapidshare.de/files/20178730/NSPPA1.rar.html
الجزء الثاني
http://rapidshare.de/files/20180223/NSPPA2.rar.html
بعد تحميل الجزأين معا يتم فك الضغط 
pass: tFNSPPA1.rar

لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## أبو عزام (13 مايو 2006)

أخي الكريم . 
الحقيقه أنها مكتبه رائعة وغنية ، لكن أن المشكلة أن الروابط لا تظمن استمراريتها على هذه المواقع وصعوبة تحميلها من وقت لآخر .
ِ
لذا أريد أن أتأكد إن كانت هذه الكتب متوفرة على جهازك كي نستطيع أن نوفر نسخة منها على موقعنا ( المهندسين العرب ) لضمان استمرارية بقائها وسهولة تنزيلها . 

بانتظار ردك أخي الفاضل .


----------



## ahjk (14 مايو 2006)

مشكورين اخوان ارجو منكم وبشده ومن لديه المعلومه ولو كانت صغيره عن طريقة صناعة القنابل البلاستيكيه اخباري بها او اسم مصدر يمكن الاستفاده منه وجزاكم الله كل الخير (اخوكم ابو عبيده العراقي)(يرجى ارسالها على العنوان الاتي)ahjk_1211***********


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 مايو 2006)

*الكتب متوفرة*

سعادة الأخ الفضل الكريم : ألمشرف العام أبو عزام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الكتب متوفرة بحمد الله على جهازي وفي أي وقت مستعد لإرسال مالا تسطيعون تنزيله كيفما تريدون والله المستعان.
وأرجو منكم الإسراع في عمل اللازم نحو حل هذه المشكلة، والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم


----------



## zemosa (15 مايو 2006)

*الاخ العزيز نانو*

الرجاء تزويدي ببعض المعلومات الخاصة ببلمرة الايتيلين علي الكثافة pehd بواسطة وسيط نشيط من الكروم طريقة فيليبس بتروليوم كومبني و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hesham79 (22 مايو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل بوليمر ناتو تكنولوجى أولا اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع ولكن المشكله انى لا استطيع تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة فهل يمكنك ان ترسلها لى على ايميلى hesham_336************* أو hesham_said5*********** وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاهتمام


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (22 مايو 2006)

*كيفية تحميل الملفات من خلال موقع Rapidshare !*

إخواني الأحبة 
إليكم هذا الرابط الذي يشرح كيفة تنزيل الملفات


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14441


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 مايو 2006)

*كتاب التحليل الطيفي للبوليمرات Polymer Spectroscopy*

Book Properties
ISBN: 0471960292
Title: Polymer Spectroscopy
Author: Editor : Allan H . Fawcett
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 1996-03-05
Number Of Pages: 410
Average Amazon Rating:

Editorial Description
The manner in which polymers are linked, under certain conditions, forms the main focus of this work. Spectroscopy has, over the years, proved itself to be the technique in providing information at molecular levels for many polymer systems. This book provides an overview of the current state-of-the-art through contributions by world-renowned experts. Techniques covered include: 1H and 13C NMR; NMR Imaging, Solid State NMR, Infra Red and Raman spectroscopy, ESR, light and neutron scattering


Your Download-Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/20835230/PolymerSpectroscopy.rar.html

pass: chemlib​


----------



## Chemist (30 مايو 2006)

Gazak ALLAH kol Khayr..
It is very nice..and great


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waken (2 يونيو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فائز (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اود المشاركة في برنامج كتابة المعادلات الكيميائية ولكن كيف ارسله


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (18 يونيو 2006)

الأخ فائز السلام عليكم
شكر الله لك شعورك واستعدادك الطيب لإفادة إخوانك الأعضاء
يمكنك تحميل البرنامج على موقع الربيد شير أو غيره مثل
www.uploading.com
ثم تضع الرباط الذي سيعطيكه الموقع في قسم البرامج حتى يتمكن الأخوة الأعضاء من تحميله
ولك حبي واحترامي


----------



## lion heart_1987 (1 يوليو 2006)

thanks about what you wrote my frined if you accept that:68:


----------



## chemistmag (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن التحميل الان من على الرابيدشير لا يعمل
الرجاء الارسال على ايميل
chemistmag
على الياهو


----------



## علي احمد محمود (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## eng.saja (30 يوليو 2006)

*moayad_khalaf************

ألأخ نانوبوليمر انا بحاجة ال كتب حول modified polymer or functinalized polymer also books about polyurethane clay nanocomposite for biomedical application وهذا احد الكتب شكرا
وReactive Modifiers for Polymers
By S Al-Malaika


----------



## رافد الدليمى (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم/ الى كافة الاخوه 
ان امكن رسائل او بحوث عن البوليمرات وطبيعتها وتعريفها
وخواصها: وكتب عن الكيمياء او الفيزياء تخص مواد البوليمر / وذلك لغرض اكمال متطلبات بحثى فى الماجستير /فيزياء ( دراسة الخواص الحرارية والكهربائية للبولى اثيلين عالى الكثافة و الواطى الكثافه)


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (11 أغسطس 2006)

خواص الكتاب: Book Properties الترقيم الدولي ISBN: 1895198038 
العنوان: تدوير المواد البلاستيكية Title: Recycling of Plastic Materials
المؤلف: لامانتيا Author: Lamantia
الناشر: تكنولوجيا الكيمياء للنشر Publisher: Chem Tec Pub
تاريخ النشر: Publication Date: 1992-12
عدد الصفحات: Number Of Pages 

Book Description
PET recycling in the photographic film industry; recycling of PET containers; recycling post-consumer; greenhouse polyethylene films by blending with polyamide; recycling of plastics from urban solid wastes; technical and economic management of plastics wastes; blends of polyethylene and plastics waste; techniques for sorting and recycling post-consumer plastics bottles; hydrolytic treatment of plastics wastes containing paper; technologies for processing mixed plastics wastes; use of recyclable plastics in motor vehicles; ground tier rubber polymer composites; and quality assurance in plastics recycling.
وصف الكتاب
تدوير PET الناتج من مخلفات صناعة أفلام التصوير، تدوير عبوات PET، تدوير البولي إيثيلين المستعمل في الصوبات الزجاجية وذلك بدمجه مع البولي آميد؛ تدوير البلاستيك من المخلفات الصلبة للبلديات ؛ التحكم التقني والاقتصادي في مخلفات البلاستيك؛ خلط البولي إيثيلين مع مخلفات البلاستيك؛ تقنية فصل زجاجات البلاستيك المستعملة وتدويرها؛ المعالجة بالتحلل االمائي لمخلفات البلاستيك المحتوية على ورق؛ تقنيات لتدوير وتشكيل مخلفات البلاستيك المختلط؛ استخدام البلاستيك المدوًَر في سوائل المحركات؛ كومبوزيت البوليمر وحبيبات مطاط الإطارات؛ عوامل الجودة في تدوير البلاستيك
روابط التحميلownload Details 

http://rapidshare.de/files/6210491/Recycling_of_Plastic_Materials_by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (11 أغسطس 2006)

*تقنية تدوير البلاستيك المختلط Mixed Plastics Recycling*

تقنية تدوير البلاستيك المختلط Mixed Plastics Recycling
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Book Properties 
خواص الكتاب: 
ISBN: 081551297X
Title: Mixed Plastics Recycling Technology
Author: Bruce A. Hegberg et al
Publisher: Noyes Publications
Publication Date: 1992-07-01
Number Of Pages: 207	
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
الترقيم الدولي: 081551297X
العنوان: تقنية تدوير البلاستيك المختلط
المؤلف: بروس أ. هيجبرج وآخرون
الناشر:نويس للنشر
تاريخ النشر: 1992-07-01
عدد الصفحات: 207
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Book Description	وصف الكتاب
Presents an overview of mixed plastics recycling technology. In addition, it characterizes mixed plastics wastes, and describes collection methods, costs and markets for reprocessed plastics products.
يعرض الكتاب نظرة عامة على تقنبات تدوير البلاستيك، بالإضافة لطرق توصيف مخلفات البلاستيك المختلط، ويشرح طرق التجميع والفصل، مع العروج على الأسعار وأسواق منتجات البلاستيك المدَوًَر.
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Download Details:روابط التحميل: 

http://rapidshare.de/files/6210543/Mixed_Plastics_Recycling_Technology_by_BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (11 أغسطس 2006)

*تدوير مخلفات PVC والبلاستيك المختلط Recycling of PVC and Mixed Plastics Wastes*

تدوير مخلفات PVC والبلاستيك المختلط Recycling of PVC and Mixed Plastics Wastes
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
خواص الكتاب: Book Properties 
ISBN: 1895198119
Title: Recycling of PVC and Mixed Plastics Wastes
Author: F. P. La Mantia
Publisher: ChemTec Publishing
Publication Date: 1996-01
Number Of Pages: 199
الترقيم الدولي: 1895198119
العنوان: : تدوير مخلفات PVC والبلاستيك المختلط
المؤلف: ف. ب. لامانتيا
الناشر: تكنولوجيا الكيمياء للنشر
تاريخ النشر: 1996-01
عدد الصفحات: 199
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
Book Description	وصف الكتاب
The thermal instability of PVC poses problems in melt recycling processes but its widespread use in high volume production demands that practical solutions must be found. Among the topics receiving detailed attention are stabilizers, compatibilisers, contaminants, UV stability, mixed plastics wastes, and blending technologies.	
إن عدم الثبات الحراري لبلاستيك الـ PVC يسبب مشاكل أثناء عملية التدوير بالصهر، ولكن استعمالاته الواسعة بكميات انتاجية عالية يحتم على أنه لابد من إيجاد حل عملي، إليكم بشيء من التفصيل معلومات مركزة حول كل من الموضوعات التالية: المثبتات، الموَفِـقَات، الملوثات، مقاومة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية، مخلفات البلاستيك المختلط؛ وتقنيات الخلط.
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
روابط التحميل: Download Details:http://rapidshare.de/files/6210458/Recycling_of_PVC_and_Mixed_Plastic_Waste_by_BOREE_.zip.html​


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (11 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هيا العاني (12 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي ....السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيراً على ردك الكريم وما يحتويه من مصادر ومعلومات قيمه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ....وفقك الله على تقديم الخير وبارك الله فيك
اختك 
المهندسة 
هيا العاني


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة والأخوات الكرام

شكر الله لكم هذا الدعاء الطيب وأرجو دوام التكرار في صلواتكم ودعائكم 
نفعك الله بكم ونفعكم بما علمتم وزادكم علما
أخوكم
بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي


----------



## خيري الشريف (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد


----------



## عبد الله عبد (17 أغسطس 2006)

ان امكن كتب او بحوث حول الخواص الميكانيكية والعزل الحراري للبوليمرات مع الشكر و التقدير للجهود البذولة في سبيل خدمة الاسلام من خلال هذه الكتب المنتازة


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

أشكركم لهذه المجموعه القيمه
وهنا المزيد لم أراد الاطلاع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26324


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أغسطس 2006)

*Book Description*
This one-stop reference, now almost 2,000 pages, brings together all the data needed in theoretical and experimental polymer research. It is designed so the scientist doesn't have to search through multitudes of literature for information on polymers. Features:
* Continues to be the only source for fundamental, validated property data of polymeric material
* Explores the developments in the field since 1989, such as new pvt relationships and new co-polymer reactivity parameters
* Includes 30ew data - which is more reliable and accurate due to advances in instruments
* Improved nomenclature to aid indexing and search & retrieval

Downloaded from Knovel (by amorua) and uploaded by me a set of files with intra and inter-file links and bookmarks (122 files - total 147 Mb)​
التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123260/...book.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123845/...book.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123831/...book.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123298/...book.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/16123042/...book.part5.rar

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/12376076/PH.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/12377053/PH.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/12377549/PH.part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/12377874/PH.part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/12380276/PH.part5.rar.html
pass: tF​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​
*Plastics Materials*​
* Seventh Edition Aluminium Handbooks*​​*ISBN:* 0750641320
*Author:* J A Brydson
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Edition:* 7 edition November 8, 1999
*Hardcover:* 920 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0750641320
*Summary:*
The seventh edition of this classic reference work once more provides a comprehensive overview of commercially available plastics materials. Bridging the gap between theory and practice, it enables scientists to understand the commercial implications of their work as well as providing technologists with a theoretical background

Since the previous edition, several new materials have been announced. Many of these materials result from metallocene catalyst technology. In addition, developments also continue with condensation polymers with several new polyester type materials of interest for bottle-blowing and/or degradable plastics. New phenolic-type resins have also been announced. As with previous editions, an explanation of the properties of these new materials in terms of their structure and morphology involving the principles laid down in the earlier chapters is presented​

http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed._.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3519902/Plastics_materials-Brydson.part1.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3519988/Plastics_materials-Brydson.part2.rar.html

 

​


----------



## smainmo (27 أغسطس 2006)

كتب قيمة جدا ومفيدة
بارك الله فى علمكم وعملكم


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Plastics Engineering, Third Edition*

*Summary*
This book presents in a single volume the basic essentials of the properties and processing behaviour of plastics and composites. The aim is to give engineers and technologists a sound understanding of basic principles without the introduction of unduly complex levels of mathematics or chemistry and thereby set plastics in their proper context as engineering materials.


This textbook pioneered the approach whereby both properties and processing of reinforced and unreinforced plastics are covered in a single volume. It assumes no prior knowledge of plastics, and emphasises the practical aspects of the subject. In this third edition over half the book has been re-written and the remainder has been updated and re-organised. Early chapters give an introduction to the types of plastics which are currently available and describe how a designer goes about the selection of a plastic for a particular application. Later chapters lead the reader into more advanced aspects of mechanical design and analysis of polymer melt flow. All techniques developed are illustrated by numerous worked examples, and problems are given at the end of each chapter - the solutions to which form one of the appendices

http://rapidshare.de/files/21075205/CRAWFORD__R._J.__1998_._Plastics_Engineering__3rd_ed._.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/3519276/Plastics_engineering-Crawford.pdf.html
16.6MB​


----------



## رافد الدليمى (27 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك اخى على هذة المبادره الطيبه وارجو ارسالى المزيد من الكتب البوليمر التى تخص خواص البوليمرات وع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

Handbook of Thermoplastic Polyesters, Homopolymers, Copolymers, Blends and Composites, 1st Edition, 2002-07 

By: Stoyko Fakirov(Editor) 
ISBN: 3527301135 
Publisher: Wiley-VCH - 2002-07-09
Hardcover | 1st Edition | 1000 Pages | List Price: $660.00 (USD) | Sales Rank: 661879

The book covers current knowledge on all aspects of polyester synthesis, structure, properties (chemical, physical and application relevant) and recycling. The most important technical polyesters are presented in detailed chapters, homogeneous polymers as well as copolymers, blends and high-performance reinforced polyester materials are discussed.
This book is directed to chemists, physicists and engineers working in research, development and application of polymers

http://rapidshare.de/files/31183491/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-1.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31275433/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-2.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31276658/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-3.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31278453/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-4.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31280001/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-5.zip ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

Polymer Spectroscopy, 1st Edition, 1996-03 

By: Allan H. Fawcett(Editor) 
ISBN: 0471960292 
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons - 1996-03-05
Hardcover | 1st Edition | 410 Pages | List Price: $280.00 (USD) | Sales Rank: 3836005

The manner in which polymers are linked, under certain conditions, forms the main focus of this work. Spectroscopy has, over the years, proved itself to be the technique in providing information at molecular levels for many polymer systems. This book provides an overview of the current state-of-the-art through contributions by world-renowned experts. Techniques covered include: 1H and 13C NMR; NMR Imaging, Solid State NMR, Infra Red and Raman spectroscopy, ESR, light and neutron scattering. The book will be invaluable to post graduate students of polymer science and researchers using any one of the many spectroscopic techniques

Download-Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/20835230/PolymerSpectroscopy.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

Polymer Viscoelasticity (Plastics Engineering (Marcel Dekker, Inc.), 55.) 


By: Evaristo Riande (Editor), Ricardo Diaz-Calleja (Editor), Margarita Prolongo (Editor), Rosa Masegosa (Editor), Catalina Salom (Editor) ​
ISBN: 0824779045 

Publisher: CRC - 1999-11-05
Hardcover | 879 Pages | List Price: $259.95 (USD) | Sales Rank: 1492135
Product Dimensions

Showcasing vital engineering applications to transient and dynamic pertubations of macromolecular materials, structural recovery's role in mechanical responses in the glassy state, and viscoelastic parameters that condition the non-Newtonian behaviour of polymers, this work presents a systematic account of the responses of macromolecular materials to mechanical force fields. It focuses on the most important features of the linear stress-strain relationships for ideal solids and liquids

www.megaupload.com/?d=1RAQ2CN8​
password is: readfree​
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Handbook of Thermoplastic Polyesters, Homopolymers
 Copolymers, Blends and Composites​
Publisher: Wiley-VCH
Publication Date: 2002-07-09
Number Of Pages: 1000

The book covers current knowledge on all aspects of polyester synthesis, structure, properties (chemical, physical and application relevant) and recycling. The most important technical polyesters are presented in detailed chapters, homogeneous polymers as well as copolymers, blends and high-performance reinforced polyester materials are discussed.
This book is directed to chemists, physicists and engineers working in research, development and application of polymers. 

5أجزاء :
http://rapidshare.de/files/31183491/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-1.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31275433/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-2.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31276658/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-3.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31278453/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-4.zip 
http://rapidshare.de/files/31280001/Handbook_of_Thermoplastic_Polyesters-5.zip​


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering
Author: Arie Ram
Publisher: Plenum Publishing Corporation
Publication Date: 1997-12-31
Number Of Pages: 264

This ideal introductory text covers the basics of polymer chemistry and engineering, as well as structure-property relationships in plastics, in a concise manner. Technically authoritative and up-to-date, the volume offers a survey of the basic chemistry of monomers and their conversion to the various polymers, the essentials of structure and performance, rheology of polymers as liquids and solids, and mechanical properties. Problem sets enhance the book's suitability for advanced undergraduates in chemical engineering or materials science. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5537799/Fundamentals_of_Polymer_Engineering_by_BOREE_.zip.html ​


----------



## رافد الدليمى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم / اشكرك اخى محب الله ورسوله واشكر كل من ساهم فى ارسال الكتب البوليمر 
بس يااخى انى لم استطع ان افتح اى كتاب من الكتب التى ارسلتها ارجو ارسالى كيفية فتح او تصفح هذه الكتب (طريقة تصفح هذه الكتب)


----------



## محمد عزيز (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وسددك خطاك


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

رافد الدليمى قال:


> السلام عليكم / اشكرك اخى محب الله ورسوله واشكر كل من ساهم فى ارسال الكتب البوليمر
> بس يااخى انى لم استطع ان افتح اى كتاب من الكتب التى ارسلتها ارجو ارسالى كيفية فتح او تصفح هذه الكتب (طريقة تصفح هذه الكتب)


 
السلم عليكم اخى الفاضل
ان كانت صيغة الكتاب بعد فك الضغط عن الملف هى pdf
فيمكنك تصفح الكتاب باستخدام برنامج adobe acropat reader
واذا كانت بصيغ أخرى ابلغنى لمساعدتك

أشكرك لثقتك الغاليه


----------



## رافد الدليمى (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يااخى الفاضل(محب الله ورسوله ) ان الصيغة التى ارسلت بها الكتب ليست صيغة 
pdf adobe acropat reader
بل ارسلت بصيغةhttp://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed. _.rar

ان امكن ان ترسل اى طريقة التصفح مع فائق الدعاء


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

رافد الدليمى قال:


> السلام عليكم يااخى الفاضل(محب الله ورسوله ) ان الصيغة التى ارسلت بها الكتب ليست صيغة
> pdf adobe acropat reader
> بل ارسلت بصيغةhttp://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/BRYDSON__J._A.__1999_._Plastics_Materials__7th_ed. _.rar
> 
> ان امكن ان ترسل اى طريقة التصفح مع فائق الدعاء


 
وعليكم السلام أخى الفاضل
الرابط بصيغة rar أى أنه بعد التحميل ستجد لديك ملف بامتداد rar
وهذه الصيغه معناها أن الملف مضغوط بالبرنامج الشهير winrar 
فك الضغط عن الملف ليظهر لك الكتاب
وان احتجت للبرنامج winrar تجده بقسم البرامج العامه هنا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26998
مرحبآ بك


----------



## رافد الدليمى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ////اشكرك جدا جدا وبارك الله باهل العلم واشكرك يا محب اللله ورسوله واشكر كل الاخوه المشتركين فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## رافد الدليمى (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اعدائي اسير .......... جريح قلبي الشافي كسير*
*سجين ليل ماسآتي* *طويل .......... وفجري ماله في السجن نور*
*سجين في فؤادي نار* *حزن .......... وفيض الدمع من عيني وزير**
**يحاصرني من اللقطاء جيش .......... وبئس* *الجيش ليس له ضمير**
**وتلحقني مجندة وكلب .......... فيا الله ايهما* *الحقير**
**ويطعن عفتي وغد رماني .......... وفي عينيه شر* *مستطير*
*كأن دقيقة في السجن دهرا .......... علي من الاسى* *القاسي دهورا**
**يشد يدي الى ظهري وصدري .......... لضرب سياطهم هدف مثير**
**سجين* *في العراق ولست فيه .......... لان عراقنا سجن كبير**
**وما بغداد بغدادي فأني** .......... **اراها لاتجار ولاتجير**
**مكبلة اليدين بشر قيد .......... وفي اجفانها* *انطفىء الحضور*
*وفي فمها تعثر كل قول .......... فلم تنطق وقد* *نطق الزفير**
**يتابعها العدو بعين لص .......... يفيض البغي منها والفجور**
**سجين* *والمآسي شاهدات .......... بأن عدونا لص خطير**
**عدو سجنه نار تلظى** .......... **وحسبك ان يقال هو السعير*
*سجون تنفر الاخلاق منها** .......... **ومعنى الظلم منها يستجير**
**تداعى الاكلون على عظامي .......... واما اللحم فهو لهم* *قطير**
**مضى صدام واجتمعت علينا .......... وحوش ساقها الجيش* *المغير*
*وحوش الغرب ليس لها خلاق .......... ولادين يصد ولا* *شعور**
**واوصى بعضهم بعضا فهذا .......... ظلوما للعباد وذا مدير**
**وما ضرب السياط* *يثير .......... لكن اهانة ادميتنا تثير*
*ولو انا الى الغرب* *انتمينا .......... لقام لنا من الغرب النصير**
**ولكنا الى الدين انتسبنا** .......... **فلا عمر ولا سعد يسير*
*اجابوا عن جهادهم فلما** .......... **دعا الداعي تمزقت الظهور**
**كأني بالجهاد بكى عليهم .......... خوالف* *حينما نفر النفير**
**اتبقى امتي تقتات مما .......... تقرره الحمائم* *والطيور**
**وتنتظر انتخابات الاعادي .......... لياتي بعد فيضهم الهجين**
**اتغصب* *ارضنا شبرا فشبرا .......... ويقلق حر صرخته النذير**
**ويخنقنا دخان الحرب حتى** .......... **تضيق به الحناجر والصدور**
**وتبقى امتي هدفا قريبا .......... لمن يرمي* *السهام ومن يغير**
**سجين في عراق والاعادي .......... لهم كذب يضللكم وزور**
**بكى* *جسر الرصافة من انيني .......... وقد تبكي من الظلم الجسور**
**وعكر ماء دجلة دمع* *عيني .......... ونزف دمي بركان يثور**
**اما في امة الاسلام سيف .......... يخاف* *صليله الباغي الكفور**
**اما لليل فيها من نهار .......... تغرد بابتسامته* *الطيور*​


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 سبتمبر 2006)

Vadapalli Chandrasekhar, 
«Inorganic and Organometallic Polymers»
Springer | ISBN 3540225749 | 2005 Year | PDF | 12,89 Mb | 250 Pages

This textbook is intended to give an understanding of the basic principles that constitute the field of non-conventional polymers containing inorganic and organometalic units as the repeating units. Each chapter will be self-explanatory with a good background so that it can be easily understood at the senior undergraduate level. The principles involved in the preparation of these polymers, their characterisation and their applications will be discussed. Basic inorganic chemistry required for the understanding of each topic is presented so that the content of the chapter is readily understood. All the major inorganic and organometallic polymers such as polyphosphazenes, polysilanes, polysiloxanes, poly-thiazyl, poly-ferrocenes and other polymers containing main group elements will be dealt with

http://mihd.net/7.1475/VChandrasekhar.rar.html
أو
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/43856196444fd18e16f5092.41312379/VChandrasekhar.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/32008877/VChandrasekhar.rar.html​


----------



## رافد الدليمى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخى وانى جدا ممنون منك ومن اصحاب العلم
وان


----------



## رافد الدليمى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخى وانى جدا ممنون منك ومن اصحاب العلم
وان شاء


----------



## رافد الدليمى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخى وانى جدا ممنون منك ومن اصحاب العلم
وان شاء الله


----------



## plastic eng (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذه المشاركات الفعالة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رافد الدليمى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## رافد الدليمى (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
][][§¤°^°¤§][][×?°مرحبا بك أخي محب الله ورسوله ×?°][][§¤°^°¤§][][
ان امكن كتاب يتكلم عن البوليمرات او خواص البوليمرات باللغة العربية
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام :ــ 
اخ الكريم اجو انا تمدنا ايضا بكتب ومواد المركبه


----------



## thetraveller2006 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين ياخزان على ردودكم و مشاركاتكم و بارك الله فيكم انا اعمل على بحث اضافات البولي ايزوبرين على زيوت التزييت ارجو افادتي بكل معلومة من قبل سعادتكم و ارجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## رافد الدليمى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اللهم انصر امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اسلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن احتا ج اعرف معلومات عن وكيفيةتصنيعة Polyethylene


----------



## رافد الدليمى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ////ارجو ان ترسلو لى كتب باللغه العربيه عن البوليمرت وخواصها الحراريه والميكانيكيه مع فائق التقدير


----------



## رافد الدليمى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

والمواد البولى اثليين والبولى كلويد الفينل الرجاء ارسال بعض الكتب باللغه العربيه عن هذه المواد


----------



## thetraveller2006 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو افادتنا بطريقة انتاج البولي ايزوبرين عن طريق كتاب او موقع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير
تقبل الله منا و منكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال

إليكم هذا الملف عن كيمياء اللدائن والبوليمرات - بالعربي - جميل جداً

------------
عفوا من يريد الملف يراسل لي الإيميل بتاعه على eidalaa أت جي ميل دوت كوم


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> تقبل الله منا و منكم جميعاً صالح الأعمال
> 
> ...


----------



## برنسيسة مصر (3 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااا على الموضوع ودايما يارب فى تألق بس ممكن أطلب منك طلب لو مش هيتعبك كنت أحب لو يكون فيه صور للماكينات الخاصة بصناعة البلاستك أو فيلم تسجيلى لأنى بعمل بحث عن صناعة البلاستك أرجو الأهتمام
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fady79 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي


----------



## fady79 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

كتاب التحليل الحراري للمواد البوليمرية Thermal Analysis of Polymeric Materials


Book Properties 
ISBN: 3540236295
Title: Thermal Analysis of Polymeric Materials
Author: Bernhard Wunderlich
Publisher: Springer
Publication Date: 2005-05-31
Number Of Pages: 894
Average Amazon Rating: 
size: 9.62 MB

Editorial Description 

Thermal Analysis of Polymeric Materials systematically treats macroscopic measurements by thermal analysis and the quantitative link to microscopic, molecular structure and mobility. Reversible and irreversible thermodynamics, kinetics, quantum mechanics, and statistical thermodynamics are the roots of the described thermal analysis. The book aims to broaden readers’ understanding of materials and the connection of flexible macromolecules (polymers) to small molecules and rigid macromolecules (minerals, salts, and ****ls). An effort is made to discover how the long, flexible molecules fit into their small phases which are characterized as microphases or nanophases. Their order ranges from amorphous to mesophase-like and crystalline. Ultimately, it is shown that the basic structure-property-processing triangle is connected to the better-known types of molecules and their common macroscopic phases







التحميل 
http://rapidshare.de/files/32027086/...rlich.rar.html

أو

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/10597966...rlich.rar.html


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاستيك العرب لكل العرب*

مشكور يأخ فادي على الكتاب الجميل
اتفضلي يابرنسيسة مصر وربنا يقويك وأي خدمه
plastics4arab.com

هذا موقع به معلومات جيدة وأفلام وصور عن البلاستيك
موفقة بعون الله


----------



## برنسيسة مصر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا بجد مش عارفة اعبر لك عن شكرى وتقديرى متشكرة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى ومعلش تعبتك معايا


----------



## عادل عبود (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الكتب القيمة


اخوكم من العراق


----------



## ابو عريب (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ ابو عزام السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته. جزاك الله خيرا علي الجهد الكبير.لدي سؤال عن الdemeniralzationبالنسبة لمياه الشرب كيميائيا باستخدام NAOH&HCL الطريقة ونسبة الاضافة لكل منهما .ولك الشكر


----------



## Chemist (17 أكتوبر 2006)

Dear every body
I thik there is a problem related to rapidshare and Megaupload.
in Saudia arbia block it
any solution to make download
Please help me


----------



## رافد الدليمى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوانى الاعزاء تقبل الله منكم خير العمل فى رمضان المبارك ونسال الله ان يرحمنا 
ويتقبل منا العمل الصالح


----------



## رافد الدليمى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخوة الكرام
انا محتاج الى كتاب(polymers:structure and properties0)للكاتب
carole adaniels


----------



## رافد الدليمى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

polymers:structure and properties
فى حاجة ماسه الى هذا الكتاب


----------



## رافد الدليمى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير وسرور 
عيد سعيد وتقبل الله صيامكم وعملكم الصالح


----------



## skybierd (23 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور جدا الك يا اخي


----------



## رافد الدليمى (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا محتاج الى هذا الكتاب ان امكن ارسالى ولكم الشكر والتقدير
polymers:structure and properties


----------



## ali zain 13 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

هل بالإمكان تفعيل الرابط http:/rapidshare.de/files/4345704/i...lysis.pdf.html
فأنا بحاجة إلى كتاب عن التحليل الحراري وخصوصا DTA differential thermal analysis
مع خالص شكري.


----------



## Hamdallah (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع جديد يطرح للنقاش ويستحق ارجو المشاركة حتى الجميع يستفيد .
Total Quality Management 

DEFINITION
TQM : is both a philosophy and set of guiding principles that represent the founation of a continuously imroving organzation > TQM is the application of Quantitative methods and human resources to improve the material and services suplied to an Organization . Now and in the future TQM integrates fundamental management techiques ,existing improvment efforts, and technical tools under a disciplined approach focused on continuous imrovment .

In the next time will be (CASE STUDY 

المهندس حمدالله العبادي / الاردن


----------



## Hamdallah (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع جديد يطرح للنقاش ويستحق ارجو المشاركة حتى الجميع يستفيد .
Total Quality Management 

DEFINITION
TQM : is both a philosophy and set of guiding principles that represent the founation of a continuously imroving organzation > TQM is the application of Quantitative methods and human resources to improve the material and services suplied to an Organization . Now and in the future TQM integrates fundamental management techiques ,existing improvment efforts, and technical tools under a disciplined approach focused on continuous imrovment .

In the next time will be (CASE STUDY 

المهندس حمدالله العبادي / الاردن


----------



## Hamdallah (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اللدائن : الراتنجات واللدائن التركيبية (Polymer )
المصدر : موسوعة اللدائن ( البلاستيك ) محمد زهير الحمصي 

تعريف اللدائن : هي مواد من اصل عضوي طبيعي او عضوي طبيعي معدل او صناعي تشترك بصفة الليونة والانصهار عند تعرضها للحراره والعودة الى قساوتها اذا رفع المصدر الحراري عنها وهي قابلة للتشكيل والقولبة المتكررة .
واستنادا الى هذه الاعتبارلت جرى بأتفاق دولي ( بروكسل ) التفريق بين الراتنجات الطبيعية والصناعية 
مقدمة :المواد الاولية الاساسية اللازمة لصناعة الراتنجات واللدائن التركيبية التصنيعية تعود للمملكتين النباتية والحيوانية والى فلزات الطبيعة .
اهم المواد الاولية المستخدمة في انتاج الراتنجات واللدائن الصنعية :
- مشتقات الفحم الحجري ومنتجات التكويك
- مشتقات البترول الناتجة عن التقطير والتكسير 
- مشتقات المواد الطبيعية النباتية والحيوانية 
- مشتقات المواد الطبيعية المعدنية 
- المشتقات الوسطية 
وسوف نتحدث بأختصار عن كل واحدة في المرة القادمة اذا كانت الغبة من الزملاء والقراء ارجو طرح الموضوع للنقاش 
والسلام 
المهندس حمدالله العبادي


----------



## رافد الدليمى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخ hamdallah
hاخى بالله هذه المعلومات عن اللدائن(موسوعةاللدائن(البلاستك))محمد زهيرالحمصى
ارجو ارسالى المصدر وجزاك الله خير ارسالى الكتاب 
اخوك بالله رافد


----------



## thetraveller2006 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو افادتنا يااخوان عن اي كتاب يحوي معلومات عن اضافة البوليمراتالى زيوت التزييت كمحسنات ضروري جدا و لكم كل الاجر و الثواب شكرا مقدما على اي مجهود


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة التحميل للكتب الخاصة ب "polymers"


----------



## Hamdallah (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخ رافد الدليمي
بخصوص موسوعة اللدائن ( البلاستيك ) تحتوي على مايلي :
1 - المواد الأساسية
- المواد الاولية الاساسية
- المذيبات
- مواد الطراوة ( المطريات )
- مواد التثبيت
- المواد المالئة 
- الاخضاب والصبغات 
- مواد الاضافة 
- الاشكال التجارية للراتنجات واللدائن التركيبية 
- التعامل مع الاتنجات واللدائن التركيبية 
2 - طرق التصنيع والآلاات 
- طرق تصنيع وتشكيل الراتنجات واللدائن التركيبية
- الآلاات والتجهيزات للعمليات المتممة 
3 - المواد الخامية من اللدائن الملنة واللدائن المقساة
- اللدائن الملدنة Tp
- اللدائن السلولوزية ومشتقاتها ,السلفونية , البولي استير , البولي اوريثان , الخ .........
- اللدائن المقساة Ts
- اللدائن الفينولية , 
- لدائن أوكسيد الفينيلين : الفوران , الآمينية ..... الخ 
- الاكيدات 
المؤلف :الدكتور محمد زهير الحمصي/ مطبعة الهندي . دمشق - سورية - الطبعة الاولى
التقديم : محمد شفيق سكر رئيس الغرفة الصناعية بدمشق


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة التثبيت بالمنتدئ
وشكرااااااااا


----------



## نسيم محاجنة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*بوليمر*

*البوليمر أو المتماثر Polymer هو مصطلح عام يستخدم فى الأساس لوصف جزيء طويل. وهذا الجزيء الطويل يتكون من وحدات بناء ووحدات متكررة مربوطين معا عن طريق روابط كيميائية. وعملية تحويل هذه الوحدات إلى بوليمر تسمى بلمرة. وهذه الواحدات تتكون من المونومرات, والتى غالبا ما تكون جزيئات صغيرة ذات وزن جزيئ قليل.*

ويمكن أن تكون هذه المنونومرات متطابقة, أو مستبلة بمجموعة كيميائية أو أكثر. هذه التغييرات التى تحدث فى المونومرات قد تؤثر فى خواص البوليمر مثل المرونة, قابلية الذوبان, أو قوة شد البوليمر. فى البروتينات, هذه التغييرات يمكن أن تجعل البوليمر القدرة على أن يكون له التركيب المناسب, بدلا من حدوث لف عشوائي "Random Coil" له. وبالرغم من أن معظم البوليمرات تعتبر عضوية (أى أنها مبنية على سلسلة كربونية), فإنه يوجد أيضا بوليمرات غير عضوية, وغالبا ما تكون سلاسلها مبنية على أصل من السيليكون.


----------



## نسيم محاجنة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ويغطى المصطلح بوليمر مدى واسع من الجزيئات, متضمنا أيضا بعض المواد مثل البروتينات والخيوط التى لها قوة شد عالية مثل خيوط كيفلر. والأساس فى التفريق بين البوليمرات والجزيئات الأخرى الكبيرة هو وجود الوحدات المتكررة (المونومرات) فى سلاسل البوليمر. ويحدث هذا خلال عملية البلمرة, والتى ترتبط فيها وحدات عديدة من المونومرات معا لتكوين سلسلة طويلة من البوليمر. فمثلا, عملية تكون البولي إثيلين "Polyethylene or Polyethene" تتضمن تشابك ألاف الوحدات من جزيئات الإثين معا لتكوين سلسلة لها الوحدا المتكررة -CH2- :



غالبا ما يتم تسمية البوليمرات على أسم المونومرات المكونة للبوليمر, فمثلا, يتم تمثيل البولي إثيلين كالتالي:



ولأن البوليمرات غالبا ما يتم التفرقة بينها بالمونومرات المكونة لها, فإن سلاسل البوليمرات فى أى مادة لا يكون لها نفس الطول. وهذا بعكس الجزيئات الأخرى التى تتكون من عدد معين من الذرات, ويكون لكل جزيء وزن جزييء محدد. وإختلاف أطوال سلاسل البوليمرات لإن السلاسل تنتهى بطريقة عشوائية خلال تطور عملية البلمرة.
البروتينات ما هى إلا أحماض أمينية فى شكل بوليمر. ومن دستة إلى عدة مئات من (تقريبا) أشكال المونومرات التى تكون السلسلة, فإن التتابع الذى يتكون به البروتين يحدد خواصه ونشاطه. ولكن يوجد فى هذه البروتينات ما يسمى مناطق *نشيطة*, والتى تكون محاطة بما يعتقد (حتى 2003) بأنه مناطق *تركيبية*, والتى يكون دورها الأساسي هو إظهار هذه المنطقة/المناطق النشطة. وعلى ذلك فإن التتابع الأصلي للحمض الأميني ليس له أهميو كبيرة, طالما أن هذه المناطق النشطة يمكن الوصول إليها بفاعلية. وحيث ان تكون البولي إثيلين يحدث بطريقة عشوائية, فإن من يقوم بتصنيع البروتينات الحيوية والأحماض النووية يجب أن يكون لديهم عامل حفز (مادة تقوم بتسيهل أو تعجيل التفاعل). ومنذ الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين, كان للعوامل الحفازة دور كبير فى تصنيع البوليمرات. وبوجود مزيد من التحكم فى تفاعلات البلمرة, فإنه تم تصنيع بوليمرات ذات خصائص فريدة, مثل القدرة على إصدرا ضوء ملون.
وللحصول على خصائص جيدة للبوليمر فإنه لابد من ضبط عديد من العوامل. وهذا لأن البوليمر يتكون فى الحقيقة من توزيعات من السلاسل بأطوال مختلفة, وكل سلسلة تتكون من حصيلة المونومرات التى تؤثر على خواص البوليمر


----------



## Hamdallah (5 نوفمبر 2006)

تعريف المثبتات : هي مركبات تضاف بكمية ضئياة جدا لا تتجاوز احيانا 1% الى خليط من اللدائنالتركيبية لتعاكس حصول التحول او التأكسد او التفكك الذري بحد ذاتة وذلك بتأثير الشروط الخارجية على اللدائن من حرارة , وضوء الخ .... 
اذا كان لدينا مبلمر شفاف تماما وعرض لشعاع فوق بنفسجي بمقدار 290 - 400 nm فأن منطقة الامتصاص لا تتعرض للتحلل بتأثير اشعة UV بسبب هذه الشفافية وهذا الامر ينطبق على بعض المبلمرات مثل البولي اتيلين والبولي بروبلين والميتاكريلات واسيتات السللوز التي اظهرت عدم امتصاص لهذة الاشعة وكذلك الامر بالنسبة للدائن البولي كربونات ولدائن البولي استر الملدنة بالحرارة آميد الآروماتي فقد اظهرت عدم التأثر نفسة في حين ان الشوائب الموجودة فيخها ودرجات تحملها للحرارة واخيرا ان دور المثبتات هو امتصاص الاشعة البنفسجية الواردة على المركب لتثبيته وعدم انحلاله .

يتبع في المرة القادمة :
خصائص المثبتات انشاءالله


----------



## رافد الدليمى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخىhamdallah على هذه المعلومات لكن يااخى الكريم سنة النشر او سنة الطباعه غير مذكوره ان امكن ارسالى سنة النشر او الطباعه للملعومات المذكوره فى الموسعة اللدائن


----------



## Hamdallah (6 نوفمبر 2006)

لمثبتات ...تتمة
وعدنا ان نكمل الموضوع السابق خصائص المثبتات 
ان المثبتات الرئيسة لمركبات اللدائن هي الاغلب املاح معدنية من املاح القصدير والرصاص والباريوم والكاديوم والكاليسيوم و قليل من بعض الاملاح العضوية .
المثبت المثالي يجب ان يكون في ذات الوقت مانعا للاكسدة وله قابلية امتصاص الاشعة فوق البنفسجية وقابل للامتزاج مع المركبات المعرضة للتحول او الانحلال من مركبات اللدائن او المواد المخلوطة بها وكذلك ان تكون له بعض خصائص الطراوة .ولا يمكن مثبت ان يكون جامع لهذه الشروط يتم اختيار الاقرب وفيما يلي نذكر بعض المثبتات :
- من اجل امتلاك المثبت خاصية المطريات مثل زيت الخروع نستعمل ستيارات الباريوم او الكاليسيوم .
- لخلو المثبت من السمية : تستعمل املاح الصوديوم او الكاليسيوم مثل فوسفات او لاكتات او اكتوات الصوديوم او الكاليسيوم 
- للمقاومة من الاشعة فوق البنفسجية : تستعمل املاح القصدير مثل ديبوتيل لورات او دي بوتيل ماليات القصدير , املاح الرصاص مثل فتالاتثنائية الاساس 
- لمقاومة وضع التاكسد : نستعمل املاح القصدير والباريوم والرصاص .

انواع المثبتات :
1- مركبات املاح الرصاص
2- مركبات املاح القصدير 
3- مركبات املاح الباريوم والكاديوم 
4- بعض مركبات الراتنجات الايبوكسية وهي مثبت جيد لمركبات اللدائن (pvc)
وهناك انواع اخرى من المثبتات .

بالنسبة للاخ رافد الدليمي ان الطبعة الموجودة عندي هي مصورة ولا تحمل سنة النشر مع الاسف


----------



## نسيم محاجنة (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

*الخواص الكيميائية للبوليمرات*


* القوى بين الجزيئية*

قوى التجاذب بين سلاسل البوليمر تلعب دور كبير فى تحديد خواص البوليمر. لأن سلاسل البوليمر طويلة للغاية, فإن قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات تكون أكبر من القوى بين الجزيئات العادية. كما أن السلاسل الطويلة تكون غير متبللرة (طريقة توجيهها عشوائية). ويمكن تصور شكل البوليمرات كما لو كانت خيوط مكرونة سباجيتتى طويلة وكثيرة ومتشابكة, وكلما زاد التشابك, كلما زادت صعوبة فصل أحد خيوطها. وهذ القوى بين الجزيئات تؤدى إلى قوى شد عالية, كما يرفع من درجات حرارة الذوبان.
ويتم تحديد القوى بين الجزيئية يتم تحديدها بالقطبية الثنائية بين وحدات المونومر. البوليمرات التى تحتوى على مجموعات الأميد يمكن أن تكون روابط هيدروجينية مه السلاسل المجاورة, ذرات الهيدروجين الموجبة فى مجموعات N-H فى أحد السلاسل تنجذب بشدة إلى ذرات الأكسجين فى مجموعات C=O الموجودة فى سلسلة أخرى. وهذه الروابط الهيدروجينية تؤدى إلى : مثلا, زيادة قوة الشد ودرجة الذوبان للكيفلر. البولي إستر يوجد بينها ترابط ثنائي القطب-ثنائي القطب بين ذرات الأكسجين فى مجموعات C=O وذرات الهيدروجين فى مجموعات H-C. الترابط ثنائي القطب ليس بقوة الرابطة الهيدروجينية, ولذا فإن درجة حرارة الذوبان وقوة الشد للبولى إثيلين تكون أقل من الكفلر, ولكن البولي إسترات يكون لها مرونة أعلى.
البولي إثيلين بصفة عامة ليس له ثنائية قطبية دائمة. قوى التجاذب بين سلاسل البولي إثيلين تنتج من قوى فان دير فال الضعيفة. كما لو كانت الجزيئات محاطة بسحابة من الإلكترونات السالبة. وعند إقتراب سلسلتين من البوليمر من بعضهما البعض, تقوم السحابة الإلكترونية فى كل منهما بدفع الأخرى. وهذا يؤدى لتقليل الكثافة الإلكترونية على جانب واحد من سلسلة البوليمر, مما يؤدى لتكون شحنة موجبة صغيرة على هذا الجانب. وهذه الشحنة كافية لجذب سلسلة البوليمر الأخرى. قوى فان دير فال ضعيفة للغاية, ولذلك, يذوب البولى إثيلين فى درجات حرارة منخفضة.

*خواص البوليمر*

توجد عديد من التقنيات المعملية التى تستخدم لتحديد خواص البوليمر. مثل, تشتت الزاوية الكبير للأشعة السينية (wide angle X-ray scattering), تشتت الزاوية الصغير للأشعة السينية (small angle X-ray scattering), تشتت النيترون بزاوية صغيرة (small angle neutron scattering), ويتم إستخدامهم لتحديد التركيب البللوري للبوليمر. تفريق لوني بعبور الهلام (Gel permeation chromatography) يستخدم لتحديد عدد متوسط الوزن الجزيئي, وزن متوسط الوزن الجزيئي تشتت متعدد إف تى أى أر (polydispersity. FTIR) يستخدم لتحديد التركيب. الخواص الحرارية مثل درجة الإنتقال الزجاجيةيمكن تحديدها عن طريق مسعر المسح التبايني (differential scanning calorimetry), وتحليلات الديناميكية الآلية (dynamic mechanical analysis). الإنحلال الحرارى متبوعا بتحليل المكونات الصغيرة يعتبر تقنية أخرى لتحديد التركيب المحتمل للبوليمر.
البوليمر المعروف بإسم مادة البوليمر يستخدم فى صنع البنكنوت فى أستراليا ونيوزيلاند كما يستخدم فى الأوراق النقدية التذكارية فى بعض البلاد.
يسعدني تلقي ردودكم على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## بسام علي حسين (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل بوليمر ناتو تكنولوجى أولا اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع ولكن المشكله انى لا استطيع تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة فهل يمكنك ان ترسلها لى على ***** *baassm_alali وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاهتمام علما اني حوالت ان احمل اخر كتاب الذى هو التحليل الطيفي للبوليمرات ولم استطيع واعتقد انه مغلق . رجاءا ارسل لى هذا الكتاب فانا محتاجه جدا . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## e7em|e7em (24 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب تدوير المنتجات البلاستيكية
الرابط التالي
http://dl7.rapidshare.de/files/6210491/16869847/Recycling_of_Plastic_Materials_by_BOREE_.zip


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*روابط جديدة لـ Polymer Spectroscopy*



بسام علي حسين قال:


> الاخ الفاضل بوليمر ناتو تكنولوجى أولا اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع ولكن المشكله انى لا استطيع تحميل هذه الكتب القيمة فهل يمكنك ان ترسلها لى على ***** *baassm_alali وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاهتمام علما اني حوالت ان احمل اخر كتاب الذى هو التحليل الطيفي للبوليمرات ولم استطيع واعتقد انه مغلق . رجاءا ارسل لى هذا الكتاب فانا محتاجه جدا . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير





محب الله ورسوله قال:


> Polymer Spectroscopy, 1st Edition, 1996-03
> 
> By: Allan H. Fawcett(Editor)
> ISBN: 0471960292
> ...



الروابط الجديدة:





http://rapidshare.de/files/37178059/PolymSpectrosc_muya.rar
أو 




http://mihd.net/w2rqmf
أو




http://depositfiles.com/files/321878


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحليلة طيف الكتلة للبوليمرات Mass Spectrometry of Polymers*

ISBN: 0849331277
Title: Mass Spectrometry of Polymers
Author: Giorgio Montaudo
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2001-10-29
Number Of Pages: 600
Average Amazon Rating: 

Editorial Description 
Authored by internationally recognized experts from academia and industry, Mass Spectrometry of Polymers systematically assesses this growing discipline. It provides a historical perspective and a review of modern instrumentation and methods. The text highlights mathematical concepts and practical algorithms used in some of the major quantitative polymer applications of MS, and then describes the most relevant applications of MS to the analysis of polymers and the techniques currently employed.​











http://rapidshare.de/files/22582491/Montaudo___Lattimer_-_Mass_Spectrometry_of_Polymers__CRC_2002_.pdf






http://rapidshare.de/files/28361202/MSOP1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/28361581/MSOP2.rar.html

pass: tFMSOP1.rar​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*Physical Chemistry of Macromolecules الكيمياء الفيزيائية للجزيئات العملاقة*

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0471281387
Title: Physical Chemistry of Macromolecules : Basic Principles and Issues
Author: S. F. Sun
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience 2004
Publication Date: 2004-01-28
Number Of Pages: 576
Average Amazon Rating:

Editorial Description 
Integrating coverage of polymers and biological macromolecules into a single text, Physical Chemistry of Macromolecules is carefully structured to provide a clear and consistent resource for beginners and professionals alike. The basic knowledge of both biophysical and physical polymer chemistry is covered, along with important terms, basic structural properties and relationships. 
This book includes end of chapter problems and references, and also: 

Enables users to improve basic knowledge of biophysical chemistry and physical polymer chemistry. 
Explores fully the principles of macromolecular chemistry, methods for determining molecular weight and configuration of molecules, the structure of macromolecules, and their separations.​









http://rapidshare.de/files/17643313/PCHM1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/17644683/PCHM2.rar

pass: tFPCHM1.rar​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*مقدمة في النانو تكنولوجي Introduction to Nanotechnology*

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0471079359
Title: Introduction to Nanotechnology
Author: Charles P. Poole, Jr. Frank J. Owens 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2003-05-30
Number Of Pages: 400
Average Amazon Rating: 3.0

Editorial Description 
This self-confessed introduction provides technical administrators and managers with a broad, practical overview of the subject and gives researchers working in different areas an appreciation of developments in nanotechnology outside their own fields of expertise










http://rapidshare.de/files/33183068/innano.rar.html

pass: ue3r65z58612​


----------



## رافد الدليمى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ياخوان رجو المساعدة فى كتب تتكلم باللغه العربيه عن البوليمر وخواصه والبولى اثيلين وخواصه


----------



## ENG.CHEM (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

شكرا لجهودكم ونسال الله ان يحفظكم


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*بوليمر نانو كومبوزيت Polymer Nanocomposites كتاب جميل للتحميل*

بوليمر نانو كومبوزيت Polymer Nanocomposites​
ISBN: 1855739690
Title: Polymer Nanocomposites
Author: Y. Mai Z. Yu 
Publisher: Woodhead Publishing

Book description
Polymer nanocomposites are commonly defined as the combination of a polymer matrix and additives that have at least one dimension in the nanometer range. The additives can be one-dimensional (examples include nanotubes and fibres), two-dimensional (which include layered minerals like clay), or three-dimensional (including spherical particles). Over the past decade, polymer nanocomposites have attracted considerable interests in both academia and industry, owing to their outstanding mechanical properties like elastic stiffness and strength with only a small amount of the nanoadditives. 
This book covers both fundamental and applied research associated with polymer-based nanocomposites, and presents possible directions for further development of high performance nanocomposite.

PDF 6.1 Mb, rar 5 MB​







http://mihd.net/kdr3fs
أو 





http://tinyurl.com/hjcet

pass: tFPOLNAN.rar

أو





http://rapidshare.de/files/32024309/POLNAN.rar.html​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*علم وتقنية النانوكومبوزيت Nanocomposite Science and Technology*

علم وتقنية النانوكومبوزيت Nanocomposite Science and Technology
Book Properties 
ISBN: 3527303596
Title: Nanocomposite Science and Technology
Author: Pulickel M. Ajayan
Publisher: Wiley-VCH
Publication Date: 2003-10-03
Number Of Pages: 239
Average Amazon Rating: 4.0

Editorial Description 
This book contains the essence of this emerging technology, the underlying science as well as the motivation behind the design of these structures and the future, particularly from the perspective of applications. Intended as a reference handbook for future scientists, it carries the basic science and the fundamental engineering principles that lead to the fabrication and property evaluation of nanocomposite materials in different areas of materials science and technology. ...read whole description​








http://rapidshare.de/files/3519144/Nanocomposite_science_and_technology-Ajayan.pdf.html

أو 




http://lib.org.by/_djvu/E_Engineering/​


----------



## dadado (12 ديسمبر 2006)

- مرجع اليد في اختبارات البوليمرات: الطرق الفيزيائية ( هندسة البلاستيك) Handbook of Polymer Testing: Physical Methods (Plastics Engineering , Vol 50)

http://www.uploading.com/?get=UNNROTZF

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله هذا الرابط لا يعمل برجاء تغيير صفحة التحميل لكثرة الضغط عليها وشكككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عمر العقلة (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الرجا التكرم بأعطاء روابط أخرى للتحميل غير رابيد شير الذى لاأتمكن من تحميل الكتب بواسطتة ويمكن العمل برابط تحميل مثل Down load accelerator , وهو افضل واسرع منة بكثير
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر*

*السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.*


----------



## Hamdallah (14 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اتوقع ان موضوع البلوميرات هام وطويل والمراجع كثيرة جدا وبامكان اي شخص ان يحصل على مراجع والاطلاع سواء من شبكة الانترنت او الاوراق ولذلك اقترح وقف النقاش وشكرا .


----------



## عرفان محمد مشعل (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركلته 
كنت أبحث عن معرفة عدد الروابط لكل أنواع البلاستك حتى تتضح ماهية عدم التجانس بخلط بعض أنواع البلاستيك مع بعضها وخاصة خاط أل PE ب أل PP فهل من معالجات كيميائية لتجانس بعض أنواع البلاستك المختلفة؟
مع شكري وتقديري لكم ولجميع مستخدمي وعاملي هذا المنتدى القيم ..!!!


----------



## khaldi (5 يناير 2007)

افيدوني عن طريقة صناعة البلاستيك وما هو البلاستيك وماهي خصائصه وكل شيء عنه وهل البولمير هو اساس صناعة البلاستيك واكون لكم شاكر باللغة العربية اولا


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (19 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

ارجوا إفادتي حول تقنية 1- Catofen 
2- Novolen
المستخدمة في صناعة البولي بروبلين.
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير..........


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (25 يناير 2007)

اخي بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي ممكن طلب صغير منك اذا تكرمت لنا
ممكن تحمل كتاب عن كيمياء اللدائن والبوليمرات - بالعربي. مرة اخرى لأني بحاجة ماسه له
وشكر


----------



## الحناوى (28 يناير 2007)

أحتاج هذا الكتاب ضرورى


----------



## الحناوى (28 يناير 2007)

أحتاج هذا الكتاب ضرورى Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## joe2010 (30 يناير 2007)

اهلا ومرحبا بكم هذه اول مشاركة لى ووكن حد يبعتلى الخصائص الميكانيكية للبولى استر


----------



## joe2010 (30 يناير 2007)

اهلا ومرحبا بكم هذه اول مشاركة لى ممكن حد يبعتلى الخصائص الميكانيكية للبولى استر


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (31 يناير 2007)

الحناوى قال:


> أحتاج هذا الكتاب ضرورى Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology وجزاك الله خيراً



Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology ​
Book Properties 
ISBN: 0471275077
Title: Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology, 12 Volume Set
Author: Herman F. Mark
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2004-10-21
93.5 MB





This completely new Third Edition of the Mark Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology brings the state-of-the-art to the twenty-first century, with coverage of nanotechnology, new imaging and analytical techniques, new methods of controlled polymer architecture, biomimetics, and more. Whereas earlier editions published one volume at a time, the third edition is being published in three parts of four volumes each. Each of these four-volume parts provides an A-Z selection of the latest in polymer science and technology as published in the updated online edition of the Mark Encyclopedia of Polymer Science and Technology. 







http://rapidshare.de/files/23747364/Encyclopedia_of_Polymer_Science_and_Technology.rar 






http://rapidshare.com/files/8721318/Encyclopedia_of_Polymer_Science_and_Technology.rar






MiHD download (93.49 MB) >>> http://mihd.net/vqkxl9







http://rapidshare.com/files/8605394/Encyclopedia_of_Polymer_Science_and_Technology.rar​


----------



## تانغو (2 فبراير 2007)

ارجم مساعدتي .....حول كيمياء صناعة الشمع الجيلاتيني


----------



## Engineer.ayman ali (10 فبراير 2007)

*engineer.ayman************



بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي قال:


> سعادة الأخ الفضل الكريم : ألمشرف العام أبو عزام
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الكتب متوفرة بحمد الله على جهازي وفي أي وقت مستعد لإرسال مالا تسطيعون تنزيله كيفما تريدون والله المستعان.
> وأرجو منكم الإسراع في عمل اللازم نحو حل هذه المشكلة، والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم



انا بحاجه ماسه لهذا الكتاب برجاء المساعده في الحصول عليه(nano technology.) 
اريد الحصول على مراجع علميه في موضوع polymer processing


----------



## freedom lover (14 فبراير 2007)

ارجو تزويدي بأي كتاب عن الpolystyrene لأني بحاجة اليه بشكل ضروري و بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (16 فبراير 2007)

اهلين اخ بوليمر نانو تكنوليجي انا طالبة سنه اخيرة ومشروع تخرجي عن plant to produce polyethylene فيا اخي العزيز اذا عندك اي معلومات عن الموضوع زودني بيها انا في حاجه ماسه للمعلومات ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## الحناوى (16 فبراير 2007)

الاخ بوليمر نانوتنولوجى ..... شكراً جزيلاً ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحناوى (16 فبراير 2007)

أريد معلومات عن تصنيع ال styrene acrylates ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## softchem (24 فبراير 2007)

*كتب جديدة*

Metal-Polymer Nanocomposites by Luigi Nicolais (Editor), Gianfranco Carotenuto (Editor) 
Hardcover: 320 pages - Publisher: Wiley-Interscience (October 8, 2004) 
Language: English - ISBN: 0471471313 






Download: 
Code: ‹ Select › 
http://rapidshare.de/files/3519051/Metal-polymer_nanocomposites-Luigi_Nicolais.pdf.html 
or 
http://rapidshare.de/files/9029422/...es_by_Nicolais__Carotenuto_2005Wiley.pdf.html 
Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering by Arie Ram 
Hardcover: 264 pages - Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (December 31, 1997) 
Language: English - ISBN: 0306457261 





Download: 
Code: ‹ Select › 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5537799/Fundamentals_of_Polymer_Engineering_by_BOREE_.zip.html 

An Introduction to Polymer Physics by David I. Bower 
Paperback: 464 pages - Publisher: Cambridge University Press; 1st edition (June 15, 2002) 
Language: English - ISBN: 052163721X 





http://rapidshare.de/files/8698421/...on.to.Polymer.Physics.ebook-TLFeBOOK.rar.html 
pass: ebooksatkoobe 

Introduction to Physical Polymer Science by Leslie Howard Sperling 
Hardcover: 845 pages - Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 4 edition (December 7, 2005) 
Language: English - ISBN: 047170606X 





http://rapidshare.de/files/8654175/_JDGAGJFJFX.rar.html 

pass: tF 
Polymer Solutions: An Introduction to Physical Properties by Iwao Teraoka 
Hardcover: 360 pages - Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 1st edition (March 7, 2002) 
Language: English - ISBN: 0471389293 





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y4F0UST2 

Computational Studies, Nanotechnology, and Solution Thermodynamics of Polymer Systems by Mark D. Dadmun (Editor), W. Alexander Van Hook (Editor), Donald W. Noid (Editor), Yuri B. Melnichenko (Editor), Robert G. Sumpter (Editor) 
Hardcover: 188 pages - Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (February 28, 2001) 
Language: English - ISBN: 0306465493 






http://rapidshare.de/files/3314241/CSNSTPS.rar.html 
pass: tF 
3D Fibre Reinforced Polymer Composites by L. Tong, A.P. Mouritz, M. Bannister 
Hardcover: 248 pages - Publisher: Elsevier Science; 1st ed edition (December 1, 2002) 
Language: English - ISBN: 0080439381 





http://rapidshare.de/files/3478578/3D_Fibre_reinforced_polymer_composites-Tong.pdf.html 


متمنيا للجميع الاستفادة


----------



## CHE Amjad (28 فبراير 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for theses avilable ebooks:30: :78:


----------



## ماهر الريحاوي (9 مارس 2007)

أرجو إفادتي عن الاختبارات الخاصة بمادة الpet و خاصة الاختبارات الكيميائية


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير للجميع على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## CHE Amjad (13 مارس 2007)

الرجاء اعادة تحميل الكتاب التالي:Introduction to Physical Polymer Science by Leslie Howard Sperling
Hardcover: 845 pages - Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 4 edition (December 7, 2005)
Language: English - ISBN: 047170606X


----------



## طاهرمصطفى (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hamdallah (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع مع العلم ان الموضوع قديم ولكن يبقي مهم والحديث فيه حلو وشيق لانة علم مهم بالحياة اليومية يدخل مباشرة في الصناعات التي تستعمل يوميا 
وشكرا


----------



## triazoles (17 مارس 2007)

thank you for this boooooooook`s


----------



## Hamdallah (18 مارس 2007)

جزيل الشكر الى كل الاخوه لمشاركتهم في علم البلوميرات والبلاستيك واخص بالشكرمن يقدم اسماء للكتب المتخصصة موضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو جدا
شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ورد ورده (19 مارس 2007)

أخي المتميز شكرا على جهودك اللطيفة و أمتنى أن تزودني بكتاب باللغة العربية عن البوليميرات و أنواع المواد البلاستيكية ورد وردة


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (21 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه احتاج مساعده في البولي ايثلين وكيفية تصميم المعدات اللازمه لانتاجه


----------



## القديسة (21 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي اريد تقرير عن ورشة النجارة ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## محمد نجيب الخفيفي (25 أبريل 2007)

اشكر كل من ساعم في نشر العلم والمعرفة من خلال هذه البوابة المباركة إن شاء الله


----------



## مكي شاكر (25 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك أخي على الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## محمود جميل (7 مايو 2007)

يا أخي يا ريت تجدد الروابط لأنها محذوفة


----------



## zico pop (7 مايو 2007)

I want some books about injection moulding


----------



## المهندس امجد (12 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## جعفر سعد (15 مايو 2007)

السلام كليكم ورحمة الله
أريد تفاصيل عن التحليل البولاروغرافي للبولي إثيلين لتحديد نسبة الإيثلين الحر ومن ثم أثاره على الإنسان


----------



## رياح الجنة (17 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب الرئعة 
جزاك اللهع كل خير


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## Hamdallah (29 مايو 2007)

الاخت مهندسه كيماوية 
كتاب موسوعة اللدائن ( البلاستيك )محمد زهير الحمصي كتاب جيد وشامل موجود المكتبة الاقتصادية العربية غرفة صناعة دمشق غير اكيد ولكن الكتاب بشكل عام يستحق البحث 
وشكرا


----------



## foueddca (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على هذه المكتبة المذهلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## mohamedsabet (8 يونيو 2007)

نرجو منكم المساعدة فى الحصول على هذه المجموعه المتميزه ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمد الحاج عبدالله (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الحاج عبدالله (15 يونيو 2007)

ياشباب البرامج ماتشتغل عندي ايش اسوى ؟


----------



## tojan (28 يونيو 2007)

الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي هل يمكن ان تبعث لي ببعض الكتب المتعلقه بnanocomposite وذلك على email : tojangaghbeer*********** وذلك لأن الروابط لا تعمل عندي وجزاكم الله الف الف خير وشكرا


----------



## tojan (28 يونيو 2007)

my email is at yahoo


----------



## م. علي (ابو رامز) (1 يوليو 2007)

حقيقة كل الشكر للاخ الكريم على هذه الكتب الرائعة ....


----------



## رافد الدليمى (4 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوان احتاج الي بعض التفسيرات العلميه لكل من
1- ايهما اكبر مورونة البولي اثيلين عالي الكثافة ام البولي اثيلين واطيء الكثافة؟
2- هل ان البولي اثيلين واطيء الكثافة يتحمل مقاومة صدمة اكثر من البولي اثلين عالي الكثافة ؟ولماذا.وهل تزداد مقاومة الصدمة عند رفع درجة الحرارة المختبر ؟
ارجو ارسالى الرد مع التفسير العلى لكل حالة


----------



## Chemist (24 يوليو 2007)

Dear brother 
I am looking for any books related to Poly esters,Alkyd resins,
Also,fatty acids manufacture
Gazak ALLAH khayer


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 يوليو 2007)

Chemist قال:


> Dear brother
> I am looking for any books related to Poly esters,Alkyd resins,
> Also,fatty acids manufacture
> Gazak ALLAH khayer



الأخوة الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى المبارك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر عن غيابي عنكم هذه الفترة 
وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً لكل خير

الأخ Chemist
إليك هذه الكاب القيمة في البولي استر Poly esters

Modern Polyesters: Chemistry and Technology of Polyesters and Copolyesters (Wiley Series in Polymer Science)
By

* Publisher: Wiley
* Number Of Pages: 784
* Publication Date: 2003-12-19
* Sales Rank: 850698
* ISBN / ASIN: 0471498564
* EAN: 9780471498568
* Binding: Hardcover
* Manufacturer: Wiley
* Studio: Wiley ​






Table of *******s
Contributors
Series Preface
Preface
About the Editors
1 The Historical Development of Polyesters 3
2 Poly(ethylene Terephthalate) Polymerization - Mechanism, Catalysis, Kinetics, Mass Transfer and Reactor Design 31
3 Synthesis and Polymerization of Cyclic Polyester Oligomers 117
4 Continuous Solid-state Polycondensation of Polyesters 143
5 Solid-state Polycondensation of Polyester Resins: Fundamentals and Industrial Production 195
6 New Poly(Ethylene Terephthalate) Copolymers 245
7 Amorphous and Crystalline Polyesters based on 1,4-Cyclohexanedimethanol 267
8 Poly(Butylene Terephthalate) 293
9 Properties and Applications of Poly(Ethylene 2,6-naphthalene), its Copolyesters and Blends 323
10 Biaxially Oriented Poly(Ethylene 2,6-naphthalene) Films: Manufacture, Properties and Commercial Applications 335
11 Synthesis, Properties and Applications of Poly(Trimethylene Terephthalate) 361
12 Polyester Fibers: Fiber Formation and End-use Applications 401
13 Relationship Between Polyester Quality and Processability: Hands-on Experience 435
14 Additives for the Modification of Poly(ethylene Terephthalate) to Produce Engineering-grade Polymer 495
15 Thermoplastic Polyester Composites 541
16 Recycling Polyesters by Chemical Depolymerization 565
17 Controlled Degradation Polyesters 591
18 Photodegradation of Poly(ethylene Terephthalate) and Poly(ethylene/1,4-Cyclohexylenedimethylene Terephthalate) 609
19 High-performance Liquid Crystal Polyesters with Controlled Molecular Structure 645
20 Thermotropic Liquid Crystal Polymer Reinforced Polyesters 665
21 Preparation, Properties and Applications of Unsaturated Polyesters 699
22 PEER Polymers: New Unsaturated Polyesters for Fiber-reinforced Composite Materials 715
Index 733​
رابط التحميل 





أو 






أو



​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 يوليو 2007)

Handbook of Thermoplastic Polyesters, Homopolymers, Copolymers, Blends and Composites​
* Publisher: Wiley-VCH
* Number Of Pages: 1000
* Publication Date: 2002-07-09
* Sales Rank: 2148677
* ISBN / ASIN: 3527301135
* EAN: 9783527301133
* Binding: Hardcover
* Manufacturer: Wiley-VCH 
​





Book Description:

The book covers current knowledge on all aspects of polyester synthesis, structure, properties (chemical, physical and application relevant) and recycling. The most important technical polyesters are presented in detailed chapters, homogeneous polymers as well as copolymers, blends and high-performance reinforced polyester materials are discussed.
This book is directed to chemists, physicists and engineers working in research, development and application of polymers.​

روابط التحميل 
( الكتاب في أربعة أجزاء)
rapidshare


















أو 

mihd


















أو الكتاب كاملاً لمن لديه انترنت سريع 
bestsharing





​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (25 يوليو 2007)

Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers




Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers
By: Martin E. Rogers(Editor), Timothy E. Long(Editor)
ISBN-10: 047138769X ISBN-13: 9780471387695
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience - 2003-05-01
Hardcover | 605 Pages





Editorial Review:

This reference volume provides a concise source of information on synthetic techniques, purification, and characterization methods for step-growth polymers and also addresses future synthetic trends.
This applications-oriented handbook is a one-stop, at-your-fingertips source of information for researchers, technologists, and industrial managers. Encompassing a single reference of the classical and state-of-the-art synthetic techniques for preparing polymers via step-growth polymerization, this text provides a historical background of step-growth polymerization, baic informathion regarding major classes of step-growth polymers, and experimental techniques such as purification, synthesis, and characterization.
Coverage includes:
- Polyurethanes and Polyureas
- Polyimides and Other High-Temperature Polymers
- Non-Traditional Step-Growth Polymerizationsâ€”ADMET
- Non-Traditional Step-Growth Polymerizationâ€”Transition Metal Coupling
- Depolymerization and Recycling
All chapters are contributed by leading experts in their respective fields. Chemists, chemical engineers, and materials scientitsts, as well as industrial, academic, and government libraries, will find Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers to be an unparalleled resource for this category of polymerization.
المحتوى *******s 

1. Introduction to Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers
2. Polyesters
3. Polyamides
4. Polyurethanes and Polyureas
5. Polyimides and Other High-Temperature Polymers
6. Synthesis of Poly(arylene ether)s
7. Chemistry and Properties of Phenolic Resins and
Networks
8. Nontraditional Step-Growth Polymerization: ADMET
9. Nontraditional Step-Growth Polymerization: Transition Metal Coupling
10. Depolymerization and Recycling
Index​
روابط التحميل
Format: PDF
Archive: RAR
Size: 3.01 MB 






أو




​


----------



## الحدراوي (27 يوليو 2007)

اخي الغالي بوليمرنانو تكنولوجي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا انا اخوك احتاج مساعدتك بموضوع بلمرة البولي فنيل اسيتات في المستحلبات الطريقة العملية في المصنع ارجوك ساعدني باي طريقة تستطيع او تراها مناسبة ولك مني كل الشكر Emultion Poly Vinyl Acetate


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (3 أغسطس 2007)

Vinyl Acetate Emulsion Polymerization and Copolymerization with 
Acrylic Monomers​







Book Description:

The versatility of the emulsion copolymerization reaction and the ability to control the properties of the final latices have led to rapid expansion both in the quantity of polyvinylacetate and vinyl acetate-acrylic copolymer latices and in their applications. Vinyl Acetate Emulsion Polymerization and Copolymerization with Acrylic Monomers provides a collection and logical organization of the published data - much of it formerly found fragmented throughout various journals and little of it referenced in general emulsion polymerization books. To date, no one source has offered chemists and polymer, surface, or colloid specialists the "big picture" of polyvinylacetate-based latices. Integrating established knowledge with the latest research developments, this book provides the background for understanding the mechanism and kinetics of emulsion polymerization initiated in the aqueous phase and some of the practical problems of latex production. The author presents an overview of industrial practices, new applications, and all of the fundamental material - avoiding theoretical controversies. With in-depth discussion of the ingredients found in most industrial recipes, Vinyl Acetate Emulsion Polymerization and Copolymerization with Acrylic Monomers helps eliminate costly and time-consuming "trial and error" practices. It serves not only as an introduction for those new to the field, but also as a valuable reference for researchers and applied scientists in both industry and academia.


dawinlod link

http://rapidshare.com/files/22355506/VAEPaCwAM.rar​


----------



## فيصل التميمي (4 أغسطس 2007)

بولمر نانو تكنولوجي 

انا غير مختص بالموضوع 
لكن انت مثار اعجاب بحق 

الله يوفقك ويجزيك عن اخوانك خيرا


----------



## Chemist (5 أغسطس 2007)

Deep thanks ,But i have some difficulities to download from such sites in SA
Any one has a solution for that
Gazakom ALLAH khayer


----------



## الحدراوي (6 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الغالي بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي اشكرك جدا جدا على كتاب الفنيل اسيتات وبارك الله بك على سرعة الاجابة وانا جدا شاكر فضلك


----------



## رائد الزبيدي (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ نانوبوليمر
احتاج الى مساعدتك فأنا طالب دكتوراه في المواد النانويه


----------



## eng_mechanic (23 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله اخى الفاضل خير الجزاء على الموضوع الممتاز .......اللهم اجعل هذذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ...............امين


----------



## مدير الانتاج (2 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks for your effort


----------



## foueddca (2 سبتمبر 2007)

merci beacouppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## محمد نصار (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*جازاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الأخ بوليمر نانو . أود أن أعرف بالنسبه للمواد الملونه التي تضاف لمسحوق حبيبات المطاط وكذلك الرابط لهم لصنع المصدات المطاطيه في الموانئ . يقال أنها بوليمرات ولكن تم تجربتها فتغير لونها فهل ممكن المساعده


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

هنالك مواد مثل EDPM و low density polyethylene binder تم الأضافه لها للمسحوق ولكن دون جدوى . فالمواقع عندما أبحث عن طريقه التصنيع أو التلوين فلم أفلح بذلك


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

أود أن أعمل دواسات من المطاط المعاد تدويره وكذلك المصدات البحريه لمنع أحتكاك السفن ولكني أحتاج للمشوره والتقنيه لهذه العمليه بحيث أحافظ على التماسك واللون


----------



## hamadabahr1988 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

حاولت تحميل ملفاتك المتحدثة عن المواضيع التالية ولكنى لم استطيع بسبب موت الروابط من فضلك ان امكن ارالها الى عن طريق ***** الموقع او ال***** الشخصى المدن بالاسفال 

البوليمرات الفعاله - الأسس والتطبيقات - دليل مختصر للبوليمرات الصناعيه
مرجع اليد في اختبارات البوليمرات: الطرق الفيزيائية ( هندسة البلاستيك
التحليل الحراري : الأسس والتطبيقات في علم البوليمرات
كتب عن البوليمارات خاصة فى الصناعة 
hamadabahr2005***********


----------



## h2foo3 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن من فضلك يا اخى الكريم تغيير الروابط لانها كلها لاتعمل ارجوك بسرعه تغير الروابط لانى محتاج بعض من هذه الكت ب االقيمه وجزاك الله خير ا على مجهوداتك


----------



## هبه التميمي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أريد تحميل كتاب خاص بهندسة المبلمرات


----------



## هبه التميمي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

كيف يمكن الربط بين conductivity and rate constant


----------



## محمود رفعت (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## محمود رفعت (27 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم كنت محتاج معلومات عن انواع المنتجات البلاستيكية و المواد الخام الداخلة فيها و كيفية تصنيعها و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (29 سبتمبر 2007)

روووووووووووووووووعه بحق 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فائز (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد عنوان الدكتور علاء -بوليمر


----------



## رورو كيماوي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

:81: :81: :81: :75:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة ألف شكر


----------



## righi (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود المتلق بالبوليمرات لكن ارجومساعدة عجمة منكم لان الروابط الغير مباشرة على الزفت ربيدشير اما لاتعمل او لايسمحلي الموقع بالتحميل 
ارجوا منكم استبداله بروابط مباشرة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## righi (4 أكتوبر 2007)

فانا بامس الحاجة لهذه الكتب


----------



## ريزو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكراً*

:56: والله انت راجل محترم
ربنا يكرمك (لو عندط حاجه عب صناعه الاسمده )يعني:19: :19: :19: :19: :19:


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## marouen16 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*البابايينthe papain*

هل تستطيعون اخوتي الكرام مدي بمعلومات عن كيفية صنع البابايين )papain) و شكراااااااا مسبقااا 

المهندس مروان


----------



## ionic bond (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء لوسمحتوا اريد مساعدة من الاخوة الاعزاء من يستطيع ان يوفر لي الكتب التالية
advanced inorganic chemistry
authora ,,, F.Acotton wilkinson

chemical application of group theory
authora ,,, F.Acotton wilkinson

comprehensive inorganic chemistry
authora ,,, F.Acotton wilkinson


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*بلاستك*

ؤلبلنيبيبتنسيعهيهسيغيتيتيايلف


----------



## المقدادي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## حافظ العوض (3 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي 
اشكر علي هذا الجهد الرائع
اريد كتاب يتحدث عن dimensional accuray of injection mold of polymers ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شاكر الربيع (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جززززززززززززززززاك الله خير
وهذه اول مشاركة مني فيالسعادتك lol


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

حافظ العوض قال:


> الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي
> اشكر علي هذا الجهد الرائع
> اريد كتاب يتحدث عن dimensional accuray of injection mold of polymers ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة على طول الانقطاع وأدعو الله أن يوفقني لتلبية احتياجات الجميع من الكتب 
فنبدأ والله المستعان

الأخ حافظ ... حفظك الله ... قد تجد ما تريد في هذا الكتاب القيم

Injection Molding Handbook (Third Edition) 
By D.V. Rosato,&nbspMarlene G. Rosato, 
Publisher: Springer
Number Of Pages: 1488
Publication Date: 2000-10
Sales Rank: 503732
ISBN / ASIN: 0792386191
EAN: 9780792386193
Binding: Hardcover







Book Description: 

This new edition of the best-selling standard is the complete source for a simplified and consolidated explanation of the injection molding operation and each of its aspects. Taking a practical approach, Injection Molding Handbook provides essential information in chapters that are organized to best present a methodology for injection molding. It examines considerable technological advancements, especially those in computer methods, that have been made since the classic second edition was published. Anyone involved in injection molding - whether directly or indirectly, technical or non-technical - will find the Injection Molding Handbook an indispensable resource. It is essential for mold engineers and designers, product and parts designers (including industrial designers), process engineers and designers, technicians, technical managers, equipment operators, vendors, and materials engineers in plastics and plastic composites. This handbook will also be valuable to students of manufacturing, plastics engineering, or polymer processing.

روابط التحميل:

2parts (both required)
Archive: RAR
Format: PDF (per chapter)
Size: 133 Mb (both parts)

Part 1


Part2

مع خالص تحياتي​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

هبه التميمي قال:


> أريد تحميل كتاب خاص بهندسة المبلمرات




Fundamentals of Polymer Engineering​




ISBN: 0306457261
Author: Arie Ram
Publisher: Plenum Publishing Corporation
URL: /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0306457261
Summary:

Review
`A valuable addition to undergraduate engineering education.'
Prof. Ronald Salovey, USC Los Angeles
`The discussion of the different forms of polyolefins, and the relationship of their mechanical properties to their utility patterns is quite skillful...Thermoplastic processing and its rheological foundations are well handled..._ recommend Ram's book for serious consideration as a textbook in polymer engineering.'
Polymer News
`The author does an excellent job on describing polymers and plastics. ... This book is recommended for those who instruct polymer and composite courses at the undergraduate level.'
SAMPE Journal, October 1998


Book Description
This ideal introductory text covers the basics of polymer chemistry and engineering, as well as structure-property relationships in plastics, in a concise manner. Technically authoritative and up-to-date, the volume offers a survey of the basic chemistry of monomers and their conversion to the various polymers, the essentials of structure and performance, rheology of polymers as liquids and solids, and mechanical properties. Problem sets enhance the book's suitability for advanced undergraduates in chemical engineering or materials science.

Book Info
Explores the characterization, thermodynamics, and structural, mechanical, thermal transport behavior of polymers as melts, solutions, and solids. Real-world examples included. --This text refers to the Hardcover edition.
_​_


رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/7838310/Fundamentals_of_Polymer_Engineering_by_BOREE_.zip_


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

لمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هبه التميمي مشاهدة المشاركات
أريد تحميل كتاب خاص بهندسة المبلمرات

The Elements of Polymer Science & Engineering 
By Alfred Rudin​

* Publisher: Academic Press
* Number Of Pages: 509
* Publication Date: 1998-09-15
* Sales Rank: 1177442
* ISBN / ASIN: 0126016852
* EAN: 9780126016857
* Binding: Hardcover
* Manufacturer: Academic Press
​




Book Description:

Tremendous developments in the field of polymer science, its growing importance, and an increase in the number of polymer science courses in both physics and chemistry departments have led to the revision of the First Edition. This new edition addresses subjects as spectroscopy (NMR), dynamic light scattering, and other modern techniques unknown before the publication of the First Edition. The Second Edition focuses on both theory (physics and chemistry) and engineering applications which make it useful for chemistry, physics, and chemical engineering departments.

Key Features
* Focuses on applications of polymer chemistry, engineering and technology
* Explains terminology, applications and versatility of synthetic polymers
* Connects polymerization chemistry with engineering applications
* Leads reader from basic concepts to technological applications
* Highlights the vastly valuable resource of polymer technology
* Uses quanitative examples and problems to fully develop concepts
* Contains practical lead-ins to emulsion polymerization, viscoelasticity and polymer rheology​ 
روابط التحميل:​




أو




أو




مع خالص تمنياتي بحسن الاستفادة​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

فائز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد عنوان الدكتور علاء -بوليمر



الأخ المحترم : فائز 
عنوان الدكتور علاء من؟


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

محمود رفعت قال:


> اخي الكريم كنت محتاج معلومات عن انواع المنتجات البلاستيكية و المواد الخام الداخلة فيها و كيفية تصنيعها و لك جزيل الشكر



الأخ محمود رفعت 
السلام عليكم
سؤالك بسيط ولكنه عسير 
لأنك تسأل عن بحر من العلوم والمعرفة
فالمنتجات البلاستيكية عديدة والخامات متنوعة وطرق تصنيعها متعددة
فعن أي منتجات تريد أن تعرف الخامات الداخلة فيها وطرق تصنيعها
فبرجاء تحديد السؤال أكثر 
ماذا تريد بالضبط؟
ويمكنك زيارة معهد بلاستيك العرب على الرابط التالي:

معهد بلاستيك العرب
ويسرني مساعدتك ولكن عليك بالتحديد ... ماذا تريد بالضبط؟
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

رائد الزبيدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ نانوبوليمر
> احتاج الى مساعدتك فأنا طالب دكتوراه في المواد النانويه



الأخ راند الزبيدي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أي خدمه أنا مستعد 
ماذا تريد ؟
أخبرني بموضوع رسالتك 
وسأمدك بالكتب المناسبة بعون الله تعالى
وعفوا على التأخر في الرد لانقطاعي عن المنتدى الفترة السابقة
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اللينكات مش بتحمـــل 

أرجو التعديـــل واضافة غيرها


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مسلمه ايجابيه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اللينكات مش بتحمـــل
> 
> أرجو التعديـــل واضافة غيرها



أي لينكات بالضبط
نرجو التحديد
أي كتاب تريدين

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (27 نوفمبر 2007)

hamadabahr1988 قال:


> حاولت تحميل ملفاتك المتحدثة عن المواضيع التالية ولكنى لم استطيع بسبب موت الروابط من فضلك ان امكن ارالها الى عن طريق ***** الموقع او ال***** الشخصى المدن بالاسفال
> 
> البوليمرات الفعاله - الأسس والتطبيقات - دليل مختصر للبوليمرات الصناعيه
> مرجع اليد في اختبارات البوليمرات: الطرق الفيزيائية ( هندسة البلاستيك
> ...



الأخ hamadabahr1988 إليكم ما طلبتم من كتب

 البوليمرات الفعاله - الأسس والتطبيقات - دليل مختصر للبوليمرات الصناعيه


مرجع اليد في اختبارات البوليمرات: الطرق الفيزيائية 


التحليل الحراري للبوليمرات 

التحليل الحراري : الأسس والتطبيقات في علم البوليمرات​
أما بخصوص كتب عن البوليمارات خاصة في الصناعة

فعليك بتحميلها من هذه الصفحة أو تحديد بالاسم الكتاب الذي تريد

مع خالص تحياتي
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم


----------



## رورو كيماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## حسن يوسف الخطيب (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جازاك الله كل خير*

شكرا جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## خطاطبه (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد نوري العبادي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا يانانو تكنولوجيا*

و:73: واللة بالحقيقة ما قصرت 
وادعي من الله ان يوفق لما فيه خير للعباد 

وان شاء الله سوف ترى مشاركتي عما قريب حث ساشارك بنفس موضيعك لانه اختصاصي


:5: :56: 
مع تحياتي لك اخوك العبادي:56:


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي بوليمر نانو . تحيه طيبه لك ولجميع الأخوه واتمنى ان ألتقي بشخص لديه الخبره في مجال المطاط المعاد تدويره فهل ممكن المساعده


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوه المتفاعلين مع هذا الموضوع . . . . . .


----------



## عبدالرحمن الإمام (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيك العافيه على الابداع

حبيت اطلب معلومات او روابط جيده عن ال vulcanization
ولكم الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الإمام (5 يناير 2008)

ممكن اي شي عن
vulcanlzation


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (5 يناير 2008)

في أحد يستطيع أحد يساعدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أريد كتاب أو موقع يشرح لي كيفية صناعة البلاستيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:4:


----------



## الحدراوي (6 يناير 2008)

*الى الاخ الغالي خالد العبادي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الغالي العبادي او اي استاذ من اخوتي ارجو ان امكن مساعدتي في ايجاد كتاب او معلومات عن بلمرة الفنيل اسيتات في المستحلبات وقد ساعدني الاخ بوليمرنانو تكنولوجي مشكورا وجزاه الله الف خير قبل ذلك لكن كانت( كوبوليمر) وليس بلمرة مفردة ( هوموبوليمر) فاذا ممكن المساعدة عربي او انكليزي محاضرة او مقالة اوكتاب وانا شاكر لكم مقدما 
vinyl acetate polymerization
واشكركم جدا الحدراوي


----------



## الحدراوي (6 يناير 2008)

*الى الاخ المفدى بوليمر نانوتكنولوجي*

اخي الغالي بوليمرنانو تكنولوجي حفظك الله 
اود ان اشكرك مرة ثانية عن الكتاب الذي ارسلته لي سابقا عن بلمرة الفنيل اسيتات والكوبوليمر 
وانا احتاجك الان على نفس الموضوع لكن يخص الفنيل اسيتات بدون كوبوليمر اي بلمرة الفنيل اسيتات وخاصة في المستحلبات عربي او انكليزي وانا اشكرك جد جدا 
 emulsion vinyl acetate polymerization


----------



## م/خالد (9 يناير 2008)

جزالك الله الف خير وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (15 يناير 2008)

الأخ الفاضل صاحب هذه المكتبة عن البوليمرات الرجاء ايجاد طريقة لتحميل هذه الكتب


----------



## رجل من الاقصى (16 يناير 2008)

*احسنتم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا استطيع القول الا الله بعطيكم العافية وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## refiningboy (21 يناير 2008)

طبعاً أنا عاجز عن الشكر

لكن عندى طلب صغير من الأخوة الكرام عامة والأخ _بوليمر نانو تكنواوجى_ خاصة

أنا لا أزال مبتدئاً فى هذا الموضوع وأكاد أغرق فى هذا البحر الواسع

وأحتاج مساعدة حضراتكم ونصائحكم لى كمبتدئ :
كيف أبدأ 
وبم أبدأ
وما هى اهم الكتب والموضوعات لى كمبتدئ
وما هى الصناعات الأكثر شيوعا فى المنطقة العربية
وما هى أشهر الكتب العربية والمعربة فى هذا المجال ........... وهكذا

مع التأكيد أننى لا أزال مبتدئاً فى هذا المجال

وأنا طالب بكلية هندسة البترول والتعدين بالسوس - قسم هندسة تكرير البترول والبتروكيمياء - الفرقة الثالثة
إلا أن الدراسة لم تشتد فى هذا التخصص حتى الآن - فهى مكثفة فى المرحلة المقبلة بإذن الله

أتمنى أن نتعارف 

وأنا جاد فى الموضوع

وأتمنى فعلاً مساعدتكم 

والسلام عليكم ورحوة الله وبركاته


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (25 يناير 2008)

الاخ الحدراوي
أرجو ان امكن ايجاد كتاب او معلومات عن بلمرة الفنيل اسيتات في المستحلبات
وبلمرة التكاثف وتحسين خواص مواد البوليمر لزيادة الصلابة


----------



## كانيزارو (11 فبراير 2008)

merci bien! c un livre trés interessant que je cherchait depuis un certain temps merci une seconde fois


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (11 فبراير 2008)

الأخ العزيز الناتو أذا ممكن تحميل الكتب حول البوليمرات على *****ي التالي 
akram_sameer1975
وأكون شاكرا وممنونلهذه الخدمة


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحة التقطير الجوى


----------



## اليقين (13 فبراير 2008)

وفقكم الله لما هو خير وجعله في ميزان اعمالكم 

اخوكم اليقين


----------



## كيميائي طموح (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا الكم على هذه المواضيع


----------



## مصطفىالشرقاوى (14 فبراير 2008)

هل هناك طريقة لعمل ترسيب كهربى فوق الأسطح الغير موصلة للكهرباء مثل البلاستيك او الزجاج و ذلك بأستخدام التحليل الكهربى


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (18 فبراير 2008)

مسلمه ايجابيه قال:


> الاخ الحدراوي
> أرجو ان امكن ايجاد كتاب او معلومات عن بلمرة الفنيل اسيتات في المستحلبات
> وبلمرة التكاثف وتحسين خواص مواد البوليمر لزيادة الصلابة




اتمنى الرد على سؤالي هذا


----------



## أبو آلاء (21 فبراير 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم،رجاءا الرجوع لهذه الروابط وأرجو أن يكون فيها ما يفيد
Vinyl Acetate Emulsion Polymerization and Copolymerization with Acrylic Monomers 
http://rapidshare.com/files/22161392/1154.VAEPaCwAM.zip

Handbook​_of_Radical​_Vinyl​_Polymerizati​on.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/482847/


----------



## alaa22 (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك اله فيكم على هذا المجهود الطيب والجبار ولكن ادا ممكن اطلب منكم طلب تساعدوني انا حتاج كتاب كيمياء عامة للمؤلف برادي اخر طبعة


----------



## إبراهيم صبرى (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك اله فيكم على هذا المجهود الطيب والجبار


----------



## أبو آلاء (24 فبراير 2008)

الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم،هذا الموقع به مايفيد الجميع بإذن الله،خاصة فى مجال البوليمرات،يستلزم إجراء تسجيل ثم المشاركة:www.muslimeng.com


----------



## msobhy98 (24 فبراير 2008)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## freedom lover (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم معلومات عن polyurethane" المواد الاولية طرق التصنيع استخداماته لاني بحاجة المعلومات من أجل بحث في الجامعة


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (29 فبراير 2008)

برجاء الفاده عن ماده اساسه بولى يور يثان يزيد حجمه عند وجود الماء ولكم الشكر حسام الدين زيدان


----------



## إلى فلسطين (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر الكيميائى (6 مارس 2008)

ارجوا من السادة الاعضاء تثبيت كتب تتحدث عن جميع الاختبارات الفيزيائية والميكانيكية للبلاستيك


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

*شكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين علي المعلومات القيمه الرائعه والمفيده

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

اعطر تحياتي للجميع

سلام


----------



## محمد واصل (8 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم أنا مهندس ميكانيك مهتم بموضوع الملونات والمطريات الداخلة بصناعة البلاستيك أرجو منك على سبيل الطلب لا الامر أن تفيدنا بهذا الموضوع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس الأمين (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أتمنى لو تزودوني ببعض المعلومات حول صناعة بولي فينيل كلورايد pvc وأنواعه و الطرق التكنولوجية لصناعته ...... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مسلمه ايجابيه (22 مارس 2008)

> الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> السلام عليكم،رجاءا الرجوع لهذه الروابط وأرجو أن يكون فيها ما يفيد
> Vinyl Acetate Emulsion Polymerization and Copolymerization with Acrylic Monomers
> ...



شكرا لحضرتك
لو فيه معلومات جديده ارجو ارسالها لي

MU SL M A N_EGA B IYA @YAH OO . CO M


----------



## أبو آلاء (23 مارس 2008)

*الإضافات البلاستيكية*

الأخوة الكرام:هذا الكتاب عند المواد المضافة للبلاستيك،أرجو أن تجدو مايفيد
http://mihd.net/kxbi72
Plastics Additives - An A-Z Reference 
by G. Pritchard, Geoffrey Pritchard


----------



## أبو آلاء (23 مارس 2008)

*Plastic additives*

Additives for Plastics Handbook, Second Edition 
by John Murphy 
http://mihd.net/5697r1


----------



## على منصورى (30 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرآ للجميع على هذه الجهود المباركة


----------



## ahm_1983 (10 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من الجميع الدخول الى هذا الرابط

http://www.knovel.com/web/portal/basic_search

ومن ثم الى التسجيل LOGIN وادخل بيانات الدخول التالية:

username: manchesteruser
password : knovel

وبعدها ابحث عن ما تشاء من الكتب 

هناك مكتبة خاصة بالبلاستيك 

استغلوا الفرصة قبل ان تفوتكم......


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (10 أبريل 2008)

الأخوة المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أرجو مساعدتي في إيجاد هذا الكتاب 
Baird, Ronald J., Industrial Plastics : Basic Chemistry, Major Resins, Modern
Industrial Processes, Hunser Publisher, 1999


----------



## حسام الدين ك (29 أبريل 2008)

أتشرف بعرض اقتراح ....معاليكم 
البلاستك موجود والمطاط موجود وغاز الهيدروجين موجود فى مصانع السماد
ياريت يتم تصنيع المنطاد ويستخدم فى الرحلات السياحية وكذلك ممكن يستخدم فى النقل الخفيف للبضائع.
مع وافر الشكر والتحية
كيميائى/حسام الدين محمد أحمد على


----------



## حسام الدين ك (29 أبريل 2008)

مهندس حضرمى 
جميع الكتب الخاصة بالكيمياء موجودة بمكتبة المركز القومى للبحوث فى الدقى 
كذلك مكتبة المركز الثقافى البريطانى 192 شارع النيل العجوزة بجوار مسرح البالون
ومكتبة المركز الثقافى الاميركى (داخل السفارة الاميركية)
خالص تحياتى 
كيميائى /حسام الدين محمد أحمد على


----------



## حسام الدين ك (29 أبريل 2008)

مهندس حضرمى/
ممكن تراسل ناشر أو مؤلف هذا الكتاب بالبريد ......ممكن يرسل لك نسخة بالبريد على عنوانك
أو تطلب منه كيفية تحميل الكتاب عن طريق الانترنت
كيميائى/حسام الدين


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

موضع جيد ومجهود مشكور


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا نعم الملتقي


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (24 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على تواصلكم معي في الموضوع 
راح أحاول وان شاء الله أحصله


----------



## احمد سعيد فهيم (1 يونيو 2008)

الحمد لله _الرجاء بالتركيز علي Recycle


----------



## dadado (4 يونيو 2008)

ممتتتتاز جدا وياريت يبقي في مواضيع للتشغيل وانواع التصنيع للبلاستيك


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات الجد قيمة


----------



## y02103968 (27 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممكن من أي شخص يعرف مفهوم أو قيم gross calolific value لأني أجدها في الكثير من الدراسات ولم أستوعبها أيضا عن rotary klin eractor


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (4 أغسطس 2008)

thank u for these book


----------



## رانيا محمد امين (5 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعك كثير مفيد خصوصاً للي يحب يوسع اطلاعاته خارج الكتب المقررة جامعياً

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## midoo_mahgoub (6 أغسطس 2008)

أبو عزام قال:


> أخي الكريم .
> الحقيقه أنها مكتبه رائعة وغنية ، لكن أن المشكلة أن الروابط لا تظمن استمراريتها على هذه المواقع وصعوبة تحميلها من وقت لآخر .
> ِ
> لذا أريد أن أتأكد إن كانت هذه الكتب متوفرة على جهازك كي نستطيع أن نوفر نسخة منها على موقعنا ( المهندسين العرب ) لضمان استمرارية بقائها وسهولة تنزيلها .
> ...


 نعم هذي مشكله رابيد شير


----------



## احمد ااا (12 أغسطس 2008)

:6: اخى بالله هذا الموضوع فعلاا جميل لان البلاستيك الان اصبح طفرة فى الصناعه 
وانا اعمل فى مجال تكنولوجيا البلاستك 
واشكرك على المعلومات القيمة ومجهودك فى الحصول عليها 
اخوك احمد


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (13 أغسطس 2008)

احسن الله اليك وبارك الله فيك وبك ....اسعدك الله في الدارين...​


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (19 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله . نرجو المزيد والأستمرار


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (26 أغسطس 2008)

*Polyolefins: Processing, Structure Development, And Properties*

Polyolefins: Processing, Structure Development, And Properties
by James Lindsay White, David D. Choi 










Polyolefins: Processing, Structure Development, And Properties
By James Lindsay White, David D. Choi


* Publisher: Hanser Gardner Publications
* Number Of Pages: 271
* Publication Date: 2004-09-30
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1569903697
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781569903698
* Binding: Hardcover




Book Description:

This comprehensive volume brings you a resource covering the very latest technological developments for polyolefins. You'll benefit from the expertise of noted authorities and for the first time will find a comprehensive description of the structuring of molten polyolefins in fiber, film and molding processes with correlations between structural order such as crystalline unit cell, polymorphic effect and orientation, and processing parameters.

Written by leading experts, this book provides a truly authoritative resource for polyolefins. The book treats the history, commercialization, characterization, and crystallography of various commercial polyolefins and polystyrenes and describes development of structure during fabrication of these polymers into various shapes.

Throughout the book, you'll find direct comparisons of the structure and behavior of polyethylene, isotactic and syndiotactic polypropylenes, isotactic polybutene-1, isotactic poly(4-methyl pentene-1), and the different polystyrenes. This book will be of interest to engineers, chemists, and technologists working with polyolefins.


Links:

http://www.mediafire.com/?xanlnznk0y2
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/130774456/ppddsadADS.rar.html
or
http://dl1.s26.ifile.it/3wsae7q1/ppddsadads.rar​


----------



## معتز التجاني (28 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر جزيل الشكر


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم بوليمر نانو الرجاء مساعدتي في الحصول علي كناب عن تركيبات المواد الاصقه وماهو البوليمر الذي يستخدم في المادالاصقه الخاصه بالاطارات والسيور المطاط


----------



## عاشقة الكيمياء (10 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا مجموعة رائعه
ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجوا اعادة التحميل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الرئيس (1 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yaserhamid2010 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع واتمنى لك التوفيق وبارك الله فيك


----------



## egyptplastic (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شبكة بلاستيك مصر​www.egyptplastic.ne​ 
الطريقة الأسرع والأمثل للتجارة لتسويق البلاستيك محليا وعربيا وعالميا عبر البوابة التجارية المتخصصة بلاســتيـك مصـر . ومن الضروري ارسال بياناتكم واضحة على البريد الاليكترونى egyptplastic*********** 
 حتى تتمكن مؤسستكم من التمتع بمزايا (بلاســتيـك مصـر ) من تلقى عروض البيع والشراء والتسويق والاستيراد والتصدير ومعرفة آخر الاسعار اليومية عن منتجات وماكينات وخطوط البلاستك وتزويدكم بكل ما هو جديد عن البلاستك 
فقط ندعوك للاشتراك ( مجانا وبدون اى رسوم ) ولمدة 15 خمسة عشر يوما 
الاسم -------------------------------------
البريد الالكتروني -----------------------------
طبيعة الرسالة بائع مشترى مستورد مصدر منتج اخرى 
موضوع الرسالة ----------------------
نص الرسالة
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

وفور استلامنا للرسالة سنتواصل معكم بناء عليها​شبكة بلاستيك مصر​​​​ 
شبكة بلاستيك مصر​www.egyptplastic.ne​ 
الطريقة الأسرع والأمثل للتجارة لتسويق البلاستيك محليا وعربيا وعالميا عبر البوابة التجارية المتخصصة بلاســتيـك مصـر . ومن الضروري ارسال بياناتكم واضحة على البريد الاليكترونى egyptplastic*********** 
 حتى تتمكن مؤسستكم من التمتع بمزايا (بلاســتيـك مصـر ) من تلقى عروض البيع والشراء والتسويق والاستيراد والتصدير ومعرفة آخر الاسعار اليومية عن منتجات وماكينات وخطوط البلاستك وتزويدكم بكل ما هو جديد عن البلاستك 
فقط ندعوك للاشتراك ( مجانا وبدون اى رسوم ) ولمدة 15 خمسة عشر يوما 
الاسم -------------------------------------
البريد الالكتروني -----------------------------
طبيعة الرسالة بائع مشترى مستورد مصدر منتج اخرى 
موضوع الرسالة ----------------------
نص الرسالة
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

وفور استلامنا للرسالة سنتواصل معكم بناء عليها​شبكة بلاستيك مصر​​​​


----------



## ارهينيوس (30 ديسمبر 2008)

واللة ما قصرت


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد كاظم التميمي (2 يناير 2009)

لدي معلومات كثيرة عن مضافات الزيوت البوليمرية ارسل لي *****ك
الاستاذ رائد من جامعة البصرة في العراق


----------



## رياض ابوعيبه (3 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاك الف خير لهذه المعلومات الجميلة

اخوك رياض ابوعيبه


----------



## بشار رائد (3 يناير 2009)

﴿كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ﴾ 
 شكرآ جزيلآ للموضوع الرائع


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (4 يناير 2009)

شكراً للجميع
ونعد بالمزيد 
قريباً بعون الله تعالى


----------



## علي كاطع (5 يناير 2009)

أخي بعد السلام طبعا أنا اشكرك على ذكر البوليمرات في هذه الروابط وانا جدا جدا جدا جدا وأكرر محتاج الى دراسة خاصة حول أنابيب المجاري المصنوعه من البولي أثيلين


----------



## محمد الرخمي (5 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ارهينيوس (5 يناير 2009)

هذا المشاركة موجودة اكثر من مرة برجاء التجديد يا اخوان


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل ...........


----------



## م.ابو ياسر (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
رجاءا احتاج تاثير البوليمرات على الخلطات الخرسانيه باسرع وقت ممكن اذا امكن
مع فائق احترامي واعتزازي لكم جميعا


----------



## م.ابو ياسر (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني ارجو ان تزودوني بتاثير البوليمرات المضافه الى الخلطات الخرسانيه باسرع وقت ممكن
مع فائق احترامي للجميع


----------



## م.ابو ياسر (14 فبراير 2009)

الى الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي
اود ان اشكرك على ماتبديه من مساعده 
انا احتاج ان تزودني بتاثير البوليمرات المضافه للخلطات الخرسانيه باسرع وقت اذا امكن


----------



## م.ابو ياسر (14 فبراير 2009)

*الى الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي*
*اود ان اشكرك على ماتبديه من مساعده *
*انا احتاج ان تزودني بتاثير البوليمرات المضافه للخلطات الخرسانيه باسرع وقت اذا امكن*​


----------



## yayu (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم لم اجدفي هذا الموقع ايا من المواضيع المطروحة فيني اعرف كيف بحمل هذه الملفات 
وشكرا


----------



## هاله الشيخ (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بيك يأخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (19 أبريل 2009)

*تحديث لروابط الكتب القديمة وإضافة كتب جديدة مع التصنيف*

المكتبة الإلكترونية 
علوم البوليمرات وتطبيقاتها في مجال البلاستيك والمطاط والمواد اللاصقة
1-	كتب كيمياء البوليمرات
1-Introduction to polymer chemistry 
by: Raymond Benedict Seymour
• Publisher: McGraw-Hill 
• Number Of Pages: 437 
• Publication Date: 1971 
• ISBN / ASIN: B0006CKD5O 
• Binding: Unknown Binding 
• Manufacturer: McGraw-Hill 
• Studio: McGraw-Hill
روابط التحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/4025140/Introduction_to_Polymer_Chemistry_-_Seymour.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0019ad/n/IPC_rar
------------
2-The Chemistry of Polymers (RSC Paperbacks)
By John W. Nicholson
•	Publisher: Royal Society of Chemistry 
•	Number Of Pages: 212 
•	Publication Date: 2006-04-25 
•	ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0854046844 
•	ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780854046843 
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/0qcukmh/thechemistryofpolymers.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3dc175/n/0854046844_rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/116069941/TheChemistryofPolymers.rar

-------------

3-The Chemistry of Radical Polymerization, Second Edition 
by: Graeme Moad, David H. Solomon

•	Publisher: Elsevier Science 
•	Number Of Pages: 665 
•	Publication Date: 2005-12-15 
•	ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0080442889 
•	ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780080442884 
روابط التحميل:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2a165e/n/ChemRadiPolym_rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/85206436/thchofrapo3rd.rar
------------
4-Polymer Synthesis Characterization: A Laboratory Manual
By Stanley R. Sandler, Wolf Karo, JoAnne Bonesteel, Eli M. Pearce
•	Publisher: Academic Press 
•	Number Of Pages: 212 
•	Publication Date: 1998-06-15 
•	ISBN-10 / ASIN: 012618240X 
•	ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780126182408 

روابط التحميل
http://ifile.it/fr09n1x/012618240X.zip
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8539a/n/012618240X_zip
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/145650891/012618240x.rar
-------------
5- Polymer Chemistry: A Practical Approach (Practical Approach Series) 
by: Fred J. Davis 
• Publisher: Oxford University Press, USA 
• Number Of Pages: 266 
• Publication Date: 2004-11-12 
• Sales Rank: 1299831 
• ISBN / ASIN: 0198503091 
• EAN: 9780198503095 
• Manufacturer: Oxford University Press, USA 
• Studio: Oxford University Press, USA
روابط التحميل:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e254da/
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/55432755/Davi0198503091.rar


Seymour/Carraher's Polymer Chemistry (Undergraduate Chemistry, 16) (Undergraduate Chemistry Series)
http://rapidshare.com/files/17509569/PC_6.rar
أو
http://ifile.it/qx0dpi2/0824708067__gigle.ws.rar
بعد التحميل سيطلب كلمة سر لفك ضغط الملف : giggle.ws​


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (19 أبريل 2009)

2- كتب عمليات البلمرة وأسسها​

________________________________________
1 - أسس البلمراة . Principles of Polymerization
by George Odian
روابط التحميل:

http://www.4shared.com/file/43881285/3bf09232/Principles_of_Polymerization_4th_edition.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/2100154...es.of.Polymerization_www.forumakademi.org.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/7803896/principles_of_polymerization.rar
أو
http://ifile.it/i2vz1by/12874___wil...es.of.polymerization_www.forumakademi.org.rar


2- أسس وتطبيقات البلمرة في معلق:
Principles and Applications of Emulsion Polymerization
by: Chorng-Shyan Chern
• Publisher: Wiley
• Number Of Pages: 252
• Publication Date: 2008-08-04
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470124318
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470124314
• Binding: Hardcover

روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/517n36o/0470124318.zip
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/138866348/Principles_and_Applications_of_Emulsion_Polymerization.pdf
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/48f0d8/n/emulpol_rar

Emulsion Polymerization
by: Irja Piirma

• Publisher: Academic Pr
• Number Of Pages: 480
• Publication Date: 1982-01
• Sales Rank: 2971886
• ISBN / ASIN: 0125564201
• EAN: 9780125564205

http://ifile.it/a3vwlu/emulsion_polimerization.pdf

http://rapidshare.com/files/26492155/EmulPol.part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/26492654/EmulPol.part2.rar.html
---------------------
Emulsion Polymerization and Emulsion Polymers
by: Peter A. Lovell, Mohamed S. El-Aasser

• Publisher: Wiley
• Number Of Pages: 826
• Publication Date: 1997-03
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471967467
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471967460
• Binding: Hardcover

http://ifile.it/yw57cm/emulsion_polymerization__emulsion_polymers.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/81280266/Emulsion_Polymerization__Emulsion_Polymers.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8dc9b/n/Emulsion_Polymerization_Emulsion_Polymers_rar
----------------
Emulsification and Polymerization of Alkyd Resins (TOPICS IN APPLIED CHEMISTRY (Topics in Applied Chemistry)
By: Jan W. Gooch
ISBN-10: 0306467178 ISBN-13: 9780306467172
Publisher: Springer - 2001-12-01
Hardcover | 1 Edition | 248 Pages
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/i3l2s9n/59101___emulsification_alkyd_resin.pdf
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/32176805/emulsification_alkyd_resin.pdf.html



-----------------
3- أسس البلمرة التناسقية. Principles of Coordination Polymerization
By Witold Kuran

• Publisher: Wiley
• Number Of Pages: 544
• Publication Date: 2001-11-15
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0470841419
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780470841419
http://rapidshare.com/files/34390017/prcopo.rar
أو
http://ifile.it/d2fjt5/prcopo.rar
------------
3- أسس بلمرة الشقوق الحرة Handbook of Radical Polymerization
By Krzysztof Matyjaszewski, Thomas P. Davis

• Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
• Number Of Pages: 936
• Publication Date: 2002-08-08
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 047139274X
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471392743
روابط التحميل:

http://ifile.it/m6hr8on/047139274X__gigle.ws.rar
أو

http://rapidshare.com/files/208928238/047139274X_Handbook_of_Radical_Polymer.rar
--------------
Radical Polymerization: Kinetics and Mechanism (Macromolecular Symposia)
By Michael Buback, A. M. van Herk
• Publisher: Wiley-VCH
• Number Of Pages: 268
• Publication Date: 2007-07-16
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527320563
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527320561
• Binding: Hardcover
http://ifile.it/m6hr8on/047139274X__gigle.ws.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/123757252/3527320563.rar

-------------
4- طرق تخليقية في بلمرة النمو التدريجي - البلمرة التكاثفية: Synthetic Methods in Step-Growth Polymers
by: Martin E. Rogers
SBN-10: 047138769X ISBN-13: 9780471387695
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience - 2003-05-01
Hardcover | 605 Pages

http://ifile.it/37ad81w/047138769X.zip

أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/37275210/047138769X.rar


--------------------
Template Polymerization
by: S. Polowinski
• Publisher: ChemTec Publishing
• Number Of Pages: 151
• Publication Date: 1996-11-15
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1895198151
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781895198157
• Binding: Paperback
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3f3263/n/Template_Polymerization_rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/81367221/Template_Polymerization.rar
--------------
Polymer Syntheses, Volume III (Organic Chemistry, a Series of Monographs) (Organic Chemistry, a Series of Monographs)
by: Stanley R. Sandler, Wolf Karo

• Publisher: Academic Press
• Number Of Pages: 424
• Publication Date: 1996-11-04
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0126185131
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780126185133
• Binding: Hardcover
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/c2kw8m/ps2ndels0126185131.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/79511388/PS2ndEls0126185131.rar.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?3lmwzrmckr3
------------------
Handbook of Polymer Synthesis: Second Edition (Plastics Engineering)
By Hans R. Kricheldorf, Oskar Nuyken, Graham Swift

• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 984
• Publication Date: 2004-12-27
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0824754735
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824754730
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/87krdn/hps.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/17860916/HPS.rar.html
أو
http://ifile.it/8m7i13/hps.rar

--------------
تخليقات البوليمر – النظرية والتطبيق: الأسس والطرق والتجارب
Polymer Synthesis: Theory and Practice: Fundamentals, Methods, Experiments
by: Dietrich, Braun Harald, Cherdron Matthias, Rehahn

روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/nyov87/pstp.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/12614901/PSTP.rar.html

----------
بلمرة الشقوق الحرة بالعوامل المساعدة: Catalytical and Radical Polymerization
By
Publisher: Springer-Verlag GmbH
• Number Of Pages: 
• Publication Date: 1986
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3540167544
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783540167549
رابط التحميل:

http://rapidshare.com/files/216825987/Catalytical.rar
----------------
البلمرة الأنيونية: Anionic Polymerization
By L. J. Fetters, J. Luston, R. P. Quirk

• Publisher: Springer-Verlag GmbH
• Number Of Pages: 
• Publication Date: 1994-01
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3540127925
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783540127925
• 
رابط التحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/216813694/Anionic.rar
---------------
البلمرة الأنيونية: 
Anionic Polymerization (Plastics Engineering Series , No 34)
by: Henry Hsieh, Roderic P. Quirk
• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 744
• Publication Date: 1996-03-15
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0824795237
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824795238
روابط التحميل:


http://rapidshare.com/files/175151487/0824795237.zip
أو
http://ifile.it/noy6mrt/0824795237.zip

Handbook of RAFT Polymerization
By Christopher Barner-Kowollik
• Publisher: Wiley-VCH
• Number Of Pages: 556
• Publication Date: 2008-03-21
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527319247
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527319244

روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/cd6z0xq/202271___3527319247.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/177173386/3527319247.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/156465522/horap.rar

Handbook of Radical Vinyl Polymerization (Plastics Engineering) (Plastics Engineering (Marcel Dekker, Inc.), 48.)
By Munmaya Mishra, Yusuf Yagci

• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 424
• Publication Date: 1998-05-12
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0824794648
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824794644
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/po1kbh2/0824794648.zip

http://www.filefactory.com/file/482847/n/Handbook_of_Radical_Vinyl_Polymerization_rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/106269642/Handbook_of_Radical_Vinyl_Polymerization.rar.zip
-------------------------
Stereoselective Polymerization with Single-Site Catalysts
By Lisa S. Baugh, Jo Ann M. Canich

• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 696
• Publication Date: 2007-11-29
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1574445790
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781574445794
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/hc1i3y/b038.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/81686781/b038.rar

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c5bb70/n/b038_rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/154553126/STEPOWISISC.rar
-----------
Metal Catalysts in Olefin Polymerization (Topics in Organometallic Chemistry)
By Zhibin Guan

• Publisher: Springer
• Number Of Pages: 256
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3540877509
روابط التحميل:
http://rapidshare.com/files/203600547/3540877509.rar
أو
http://ifile.it/niz5cdv/3540877509.rar
-----------
Handbook of Ring-Opening Polymerization
By Philippe Dubois, Olivier Coulembier, Jean-Marie Raquez

• Publisher: Wiley-VCH
• Number Of Pages: 425
• Publication Date: 2009-03-23
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 3527319530
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9783527319534
للتحميل:
http://ifile.it/orna2m1/3527319530_ring-opening_polymerization.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/219695075/3527319530_Ring-Opening_Polymerization.rar

• Olefin Metathesis and Metathesis Polymerization, Second Edition
By K. J. Ivin, J. C. Mol
• Publisher: Academic Press
• Number Of Pages: 472
• Publication Date: 1997-01-22
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0123770459
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780123770455
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/dr1h5w7/0123770459.zip
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/544006/n/0123770459_zip
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/156262585/0123770459.zip

Rate Equations of Polymerization Reactions
By Reiji Mezaki, Guang-Hui Ma
• Publisher: ChemTec Publishing
• Number Of Pages: 323
• Publication Date: 1997-09
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 189519816X
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781895198164
• Binding: Paperback
روابط التحميل:
http://ifile.it/xtg7paj/16407___reopr.rar
pass: tFREOPR.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/14208837/REOPR.rar

pass: tFREOPR.rar
-------------
Control of Polymerization Reactors
By Joseph Schork

• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 376
• Publication Date: 1993-03-09
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 082479043X
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824790431

http://ifile.it/nkdazel/082479043X.zip

Handbook of Vinyl Polymers: Radical Polymerization, Process, and Technology, Second Edition (Plastics Engineering)
By Munmaya Mishra, Yusuf Yagci
________________________________________

• Publisher: CRC
• Number Of Pages: 784
• Publication Date: 2008-07-24
• ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0824725956
• ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780824725952
• Binding: Hardcover
للتحميل
http://ifile.it/tvyg4pq/hvphjdfasdsfaef.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/73fd70/n/hvphjdfASDsFAEF_rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/168504395/HadViPoly.rar
-------------------
جميع الكتب وغيرها متوفرة على المواقع التالية
www.gogapedia.com
www.gigle.ws
www.avaxhome.ru​


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ونرجو من الجميع من يستطيع المساعده فليفعل لوجه الله


----------



## بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي (3 مايو 2009)

م.ابو ياسر قال:


> *الى الاخ بوليمر نانو تكنولوجي*
> *اود ان اشكرك على ماتبديه من مساعده *
> *انا احتاج ان تزودني بتاثير البوليمرات المضافه للخلطات الخرسانيه باسرع وقت اذا امكن*​



مرحباً أخي أبو ياسر وعذراً للتأخر في الرد
فقط الآن رأيت رسالتك
إليكم ما طلبتم


-------------------

مكتبة البوليمرات الإلكترونية - تطبيقات البوليمر في الخلطات الخرسانية والتسليح

*Recycled Plastics as Fillers in Polymer Cement Concrete Composites*
by: Shian-Jong Liu 

http://ifile.it/pbgzx32/96220___recycled_polymers_in_concrete.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/84290627/Recycled_Polymers_in_Concrete.rar

or

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f0e89a/ 

*Handbook of Polymer-Modified Concrete and Mortars : Properties and Process Technology* (Building Materials Science)
by: Yoshihiko Ohama 

http://ifile.it/2vbps0c/7060___hand...operties_and_process_technology_by_boree_.zip 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/2298015...operties_and_Process_Technology_by_BOREE_.zip

*Fiber-Reinforced Polymer: Reinforcement for Concrete Structures*
by: Kiang Hwee Tan 

http://ifile.it/t1biqkc/218284___9812384014.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/168370462/9812384014.rar

*HIGH-PERFORMANCE CONSTRUCTION MATERIALS: Science and Applications *(Engineering Materials for Technological Needs) (Engineering Materials for Technological Needs)
by: Caijun Shi, Y. L. Mo 

http://ifile.it/t3z1lyq/206541___9812797351.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/159642071/9812797351.rar

*Polymers in Cementitious Materials*
by: Michelle Miller

http://ifile.it/4kisrov/1859574912.rar 

*Reinforced Concrete Design with FRP Composites*
by: Hota V.S. GangaRao, Narendra Taly, P. V. Vijay 

http://ifile.it/lbazv6x/0824758293.zip 

or

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2160ee/n/0824758293_zip

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/159886642/0824758293.zip


Concrete Structures: Stresses and Deformations
by: Amin Ghali 

http://ifile.it/xlqp82o/111609___0415247217.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/105848699/0415247217.rar

or

http://www.mediafire.com/?rjumokimztt

*Structural Design of Polymer Composites*: Eurocomp Design Code and Background Document
by: J.l. Clarke 

http://ifile.it/xnzfswg/0419194509.zip 

or

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4fa5b2/n/0419194509_zip

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/148335672/0419194509.zip

​


----------



## SAKRSUPER (7 مايو 2009)

الحمد اللة 
الف الف شكر لكم على هزا العمل الموفيد


----------



## zomoroda (14 يونيو 2009)

أنا طالبة في شعبة تخصص بلاستيك أود كتب تفيدوني في هذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## zomoroda (14 يونيو 2009)

أنا طالبة في شعبة تخصص بلاستيك أود كتب تفيدوني في هذا المجال وشكرا
باللغة فرنسية


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

علم النانو تيكنولوجي هو الجيل الخامس في العلم النانو هوتجزيء المادة الالف الف الف مرة اوتجزيء الشعرة الى 80 الف مرة في العلم الحديث يكون ذلك عن طريق الاجهزة الطحن النانونية واما في العلم القديم يمكن ذلك عن طريقة الحل للمادة فتكون بذلك اكثر من النانو نفسها موضوع مطروح للنقاش وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لأهمية موضوعك ثبته لكي تعم الجميع الفائدة بأستفساراتهم منك ومن خبراتك ومتابعة الرد لأخوانك وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## نانو النانو (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخ بوليمر نانو 
اود اكمال الدكتوراه في مجال النانو بوليمر
فهل يمكنكم مساعدتي في ذلك اذا كنتم تعرفون 
علماء في هذا المجال في كندا او استراليا حتى اتمكن من مراسلتهم
ارجو الافاده مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ABBAS1974 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر ولكن الرابط فيه مشلكة


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحياتى متشكرين جدااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## مهيمن الحديثي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الروابط كلها لاتعمل
ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ


----------



## غريب الطباع (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ثبتم الموضوع بس للاسف ولا رابط صح من الروابط المرفقة بالموضوع.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اقفل الموضوع بسبب عدم صلاحية الروابط وعند تجديدها ارجو مراسلتي وفقكم الله لكل خير ........​


----------

